# Neues von der DIMB IG Köln/Bergisches Land



## juchhu (27. Dezember 2006)

Tach zusammen,

das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu, 
und einige interessante Entwicklungen stehen an ihrem Anfang.

*1.* Nach vielen langen GesprÃ¤chen steht die DIMB IG KÃ¶ln/Bergisches Land jetzt in GrÃ¼ndung. 
Ziel ist es, eine aktive DIMB IG aufzubauen.
Ob es um

Tour-, Event- und Bikereiseangebote oder
Bildungsangebote wie Fahrtechnik-, Schrauber-, 
Erste-Hilfe-Kurse und Guide-Ausbildung oder
MTB-Stammtisch oder
Kontaktpflege zu BehÃ¶rden und Ãmtern ggf. mit Konfliktmanagement
geht, die DIMB IG KÃ¶ln/Bergisches Land soll der erster Ansprechpartner fÃ¼r alle BikerInnen in der Region werden.

Die DIMB IG KÃ¶ln/Bergisches Land mÃ¶chte alle BikerInnen in der Region rechtsrheinisch 
und nÃ¶rdlich des Bereiches der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg, 
westlich der DIMB IG Sauerland, 
sÃ¼dlich der DIMB IG Rhein-Ruhr unterstÃ¼tzen.


Sehr herzlich bedanken mÃ¶chte ich mich fÃ¼r die aktive UnterstÃ¼tzung bei folgenden Personen:

Michael @Splash und Klaus @Redking, beide von der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg
Norman, Thomas und Wolf, Vorstand der DIMB e.V.
sowie Frank @Cheetah und im wesentlichen bei Guido @Montana, 
der mit Rad  , Ã¤h Rat und Tat zur Seite steht.
*2.*Zusammen mit Michael, Klaus und Guido wurde ein Programmpapier entwickelt, 
welches ich als Diskussionsgrundlage hier nun verÃ¶ffentlichen will. 
Einige haben dieses Programmpapier bereits per PN erhalten.
Alle, die sich durch die DIMB und ihre Ziele (es mÃ¼ssen nicht alle sein) angesprochen fÃ¼hlen,
sind aufgerufen, an dem Programmpapier VerÃ¤nderungen, ErgÃ¤nzungen oder Streichungen vorzunehmen. 
Bitte postet Eure Ideen hier in den Thread oder schreibt mir eine PN.
Im Januar 2007 werden wir dann den ersten MTB-Stammtisch der DIMB IG KÃ¶ln/Bergisches Land abhalten, 
um unsere Ideen zu besprechen. 
Bitte bedenkt, dass neue Ideen nur gut sind, wenn Ihr an der Umsetzung auch aktiv mitarbeiten wollt. 
Der MTB-Stammtisch wird zweigeteilt sein. 
Zum einen sollen die Belange der DIMB IG KÃ¶ln/Bergisches Landen besprochen werden, 
zum anderen steht er selbstverstÃ¤ndlich auch denen offen, 
die kein Interesse an DIMB IG und an einer aktiven Mitarbeit haben. 
Entweder wird das zeitlich gestaffelt oder aber an unterschiedlichen Tischen besprochen.

Hier nun das Programmpapier als Arbeitsgrundlage:

Punkt 1: Michael @Splash und Stefan @balu. haben die Planung erfolgreich zum Abschluss gebracht. Der Erste-Hilfe-Kurs speziell fÃ¼r MTB-ler wird ab Januar 2007 in Troisdorf stattfinden. Die DIMB IG KÃ¶ln/Bergisches Land wird zukÃ¼nftig hinsichtlich des Erste-Hilfe-Kurses entweder auf das Angebot der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg zurÃ¼ckgreifen oder selber solche Kurse organisieren.
Punkte 1a: Fahrtechnikkurse/-touren: Es wird drei BASIC Kurse I+II+III plus Touren geben. Diese werden vorzugsweise an Samstagen angeboten. Eventuell wird ab SpÃ¤tfrÃ¼hjahr/FrÃ¼hsommer ein wÃ¶chtlicher Termin wie in 2004 wieder angeboten. DIMBos&DIMBas werden bei der Anmeldung grundsÃ¤tzlich bevorzugt. Ein Kostenbeitrag wird nicht erhoben.
Punkt 1b: Event-/Mehrtagestouren werden im Programm angekÃ¼ndigt und bei Realisierung konkret beworben. In der ersten Stufe konzentrieren wir uns auf die Event- bzw. Eintagestouren.
Punkt 1c: Technik-/Werkstattworkshop im FrÃ¼hjahr: Der Bikeshop Moitzfeld bietet auf Wunsch an Samstagen solche Workshops an. Kostenbeitrag 10 â¬ inkl. Kaffee&Kuchen exkl. Ersatz-/VerschleiÃteile. Girls-only-Workshop mÃ¶glich. Bevorzugte GruppengrÃ¶Ãe 6 max. 10. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee, wie man das vernÃ¼nftig privat organisieren kann?
Punkt 1d: Die Rabattgeschichte stellen wir m.A. nach erstmal zurÃ¼ck. Ich klÃ¤re das mit Norman&Thomas ab, ob und wie die das haben wollen.
Punkt 2 gestrichen
Zusammfassung der Punkte 3,4 und 8. geht es um PR-wirksame Aktionen und Kontaktpflege zu Institutionen und BehÃ¶rden bzw. Verantwortliche. Z.B. Wald-SÃ¤uberungsaktionen, Weg- und RuheplÃ¤tzeinstandhaltung etc.
Zusammenfassung der Punkte 5, 6 und insbesondere 7. Ich bastele da gerade an einem interessanten LÃ¶sungsansatz. Sobald ich Klarheit habe, denke ich, dass wir einen interessanten Ansatz in den HÃ¤nden halten werden, der uns die aktiven Guides (mit kleiner Ãberzeugungsarbeit) in die DIMB IG zufÃ¼hrt. ZukÃ¼nftige Aktionen und LMB-Termine werden dann verstÃ¤rkt und der DIMB IG Flagge segeln. (zz. geklÃ¤rt s. Punkt 3 weiter unten)
Punkt 9: Bevor wir uns an die anderen dranhÃ¤ngen, mÃ¼ssen wir erstmal unseren eigene IG ans Laufen bekommen. Interessant wÃ¤re ein regelmÃ¤Ãiges Scannen der AktivitÃ¤ten der anderen DIMBs nach dem Motto: Besser gut geklaut, als schlecht selber entwickelt.
Punkt 10 gestrichen
Punkt 11: Erst kÃ¼mmern wir uns um die Frauen und dann um Jugendliche. Speziell fÃ¼r die Frauen bieten sich Touren, Fahrtechnikkurse und Workshops an. Ich finde, wir sollten das aktiv in ein Programm aufnehmen. In AbhÃ¤ngigkeit vom Zuspruch richten wir dann das aus, was gewÃ¼nscht wird.
Punkt 12: Integration der Freerider-Fraktion. Ein mir wichtiger Punkt. Ziel soll es sein, dass z.B. mit Touren, Fahrtechnikkursen und Bikeparkbesuchen unsere Freerider-Fraktion nÃ¤her an die DIMB bringen. So kann gerade dieser Gruppe die DIMB-Idee und die Trail rules nÃ¤her gebracht werden.
*3. *Immer wieder kommen die Themen Haftung und Versicherungsschutz fÃ¼r Guides und TourteilnehmerInnen hoch. 
In einer langen Telefonkonferenz mit dem DIMB Vorstand habe ich einige meiner Ideen besprochen. 
Bei dem nÃ¤chsten Aktiventreffen auf Bundesebene sollen einige Punkte diskutiert werden. 
Da das o.g. Thema mir ein sehr wichtiges ist, 
mÃ¶chte ich Euch die derzeitigen Ãberlegungen nicht vorenthalten, 
denn sie sind ein wichtiges Argument fÃ¼r eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft (10 â¬ Jahresbeitrag).
Um Guides und TourenteilnehmerInnen ab der Bikesaison 2007 abzusichern, wird Folgendes angestrebt:
Die Guides (nichtgewerbliche Guides), 
die ihm ZustÃ¤ndigkeitsgebiet der jeweiligen DIMB IG ansÃ¤ssig sind, 
werden z.B. Ã¼ber DIMB IG KÃ¶ln/Bergisches Land bei der DIMB e.V. als IG-Guide angemeldet. 
Die DIMB e.V. schlieÃt mit diesen IG-Guides ÃbungsleitervertrÃ¤ge. 
Die IG-Guides bieten dann wie in der Vergangenheit ihre Touren allerdings mit dem Hinweis (z.B. im LMB) an, 
dass dies ein Angebot der DIMB IG KÃ¶ln/Bergisches Land / DIMB Racing Team ist. 
Dies hat nun fÃ¼r den IG-Guides folgende Vorteile:
Die IG-Guides sind Ã¼ber die DIMB-Vereinsversicherung hinsichtlich Haftpflicht- und UnfallschÃ¤den versichert 
und dies nicht nur bei ihren Tourenangeboten fÃ¼r die DIMB IG KÃ¶ln/Bergisches Land 
sondern auch bei ihren Bikeprivatfahrten. 
FÃ¼r die TeilnehmerInnen solcher im Namen der jeweiligen DIMB IG angebotenen Touren gilt auch der volle Haftpflicht- und Unfallschutz, 
sofern sie DIMB-Mitglied sind (nie waren 10 â¬ Jahresbeitrag sinnvoller investiert).

Welche Voraussetzungen werden die IG-Guides erfÃ¼llen mÃ¼ssen:

DIMB-Mitgliedschaft
Nach Anmeldung als IG-Guide muss innerhalb von drei Monaten eine Bescheinigung Ã¼ber einen Erste-Hilfe-Kurs erbracht werden, der max. zwei Jahre zurÃ¼ckliegt.
Des Weiteren nehmen die IG-Guides binnen eines Jahres ab Aufnahme des IG-Guidings fÃ¼r die DIMB IG an einem speziell fÃ¼r DIMB-Biketreffleiter angebotenenen TrailScoutkurs teil. Darin wird stark praxisorientiert an einem Wochenende geÃ¼bt, wie man annÃ¤hernd stressfrei und sicher guided, NotfÃ¤lle vermeidet oder bei deren Eintreten richtig handelt, mit schwierigen Waldbesuchern umgeht, Haftungsprobleme (rechtliche) vermeidet und seine Fahrtechnik verbessert. Der Kurs wÃ¼rde zum Selbstkostenpreis (Unterkunft und Verpflegung mÃ¼sste selbst gezahlt werden = ca. 60-90 â¬ statt der Ã¼blichen 260-290 â¬) angeboten.
Ab 2008 wÃ¤re der Trailscout auÃerdem der Einstieg in die lizensierte Guide-Ausbildung.
Wer zu diesem Thema Fragen bzw. Interesse hat oder IG-Guide werden will, soll mich bitte direkt per PN kontaktieren.

Das Kriterium, bei welcher DIMB IG sich interessierte Guides anmelden mÃ¼ssen, 
ist alleine der Wohnsitz des Guide. 
Es kommt also nicht darauf an, wo die jeweiligen Angebote stattfinden.

Ich bin sicher, dass dieses Guide-Konzept sich bei dem Aktiventreffen auf Bundesebene durchsetzen wird.

Daher appelliere ich an alle Guides auch an diejenigen, 
die kein Interesse an dem IG-Guide-Konzept haben, 
zu eigenen Absicherung schnellstmÃ¶glich an einem Erste-Hilfe-Kurs teilzunehmen.

*Hier mÃ¶chte ich ausdrÃ¼cklich das Angebot der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg hervorheben, *
*die im Januar den ersten speziell fÃ¼r Biker ausgerichteten Erste-Hilfe-Kurs anbietet. *
*Bitte nehmt schnell mit Michael @Splash Kontakt auf. *
*Meldet Euch an mit vollstÃ¤ndigen Adressdaten und Geburtsdatum fÃ¼r diesen Kurs an. *
*NatÃ¼rlich werden im nÃ¤chsten Jahr bestimmt weitere Erste-Hilfe-Kurs angeboten werden, aber wer zuerst kommt, hilft zu erst !  *

*4.* So, das war ja jetzt eine ganze Menge.

Wer Ideen hat oder aktiv in der DIMB IG KÃ¶ln/Bergisches Land mitwirken will oder die Angebote der DIMB IG KÃ¶ln/Bergisches Land nutzen mÃ¶chte, ist herzlich eingeladen.

Ich wÃ¼nsche Euch einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes sowie erfolgreiches Jahr 2007. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTP (6. Januar 2007)

hi wollte mal fragen wie das aus sieht mit dem Bildungsangebote wie Fahrtechnik und so , ich wahr seit 1 jahren dirt und wolte mich mal nach einem kurs umschauen habe eins in berlin gefunden aber ich  lebe derzeit in köln also wie sehen die kurse aus     danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (8. Januar 2007)

Tach zusammen,

zum Bildungsangebot Fahrtechnik kommen bis Ende Februar genaue Infos über die verschiedenen Kurse und deren Inhalte und Anforderungen.

*Jetzt geht es weiter mit einem Schrauberkurs:*

Infos gibt es ab Posting #4480 hier.

Falls Ihr Ideen und Wünsche zum Inhalt und Gestaltung habt,
da alles direkt hier in den Thread.

VG Martin


----------



## Mack_21 (8. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> [...]*Jetzt geht es weiter mit einem Schrauberkurs:* [...] Falls Ihr Ideen und Wünsche zum Inhalt und Gestaltung habt,
> da alles direkt hier in den Thread[...]



das ist eine gute idee  wäre bei so einem kurs dabei.

da man nie weiss in wie weit die leute schon vorkenntnisse haben sollte man auch basics (brems- und schaltzüge wechseln, bremsen und schaltung einstellen etc.) ausbilden. da ich öfters mal mit gebrochenen speichen kämpfen muss würde ich "laufrad einspeichen/zentrieren" vorschlagen


----------



## juchhu (8. Januar 2007)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> das ist eine gute idee  wäre bei so einem kurs dabei.
> 
> da man nie weiss in wie weit die leute schon vorkenntnisse haben sollte man auch basics (brems- und schaltzüge wechseln, bremsen und schaltung einstellen etc.) ausbilden. da ich öfters mal mit gebrochenen speichen kämpfen muss würde ich "laufrad einspeichen/zentrieren" vorschlagen


 
Danke für die Anregungen. 
*Nur Mut, weitere Ideen und Wünsche werden gerne entgegengenommen.*
Ich werde sie sammeln und diese Woche mal mit Michael besprechen.
Vielleicht hat er ja ein paar gute Ideen aus der Praxis, wie man die Anforderungen auf zwei/drei Kurse inhaltlich aufeinander aufbauend verteilen kann.

VG Martin


----------



## MTP (10. Januar 2007)

also ich würde gern ein kurs für fahrtechnik für dirt , danke


----------



## Redking (10. Januar 2007)

MTP schrieb:


> also ich würde gern ein kurs für fahrtechnik für dirt , danke



Dann muss Martin einen finden der das schon kann! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Montana (10. Januar 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Dann muss Martin einen finden der das schon kann!
> Grüße
> Klaus



DIRT können doch die KFLer oder habe ich da was verkehrt verstanden ...   

Liebe Grüße

 Guido


----------



## juchhu (10. Januar 2007)

MTP schrieb:


> also ich würde gern ein kurs für fahrtechnik für dirt , danke


 
Danke für die Meldung. Ist bereits notiert. 
Sobald ich da einen Buddy an der Hand habe,
der sich einen solchen Kurs zutraut,
gibts hier Infos.



Redking schrieb:


> Dann muss Martin einen finden der das schon kann!
> Grüße
> Klaus


 
Stimmt, aber:
Kommt Zeit, kommt Rad äh Rat.

Aber ich stampfe jetzt keine zig Kategorien für Fahrtechnikkurse (Tour, Freeride, Dirt etc.) aus dem Boden. 
Mir persönlich reicht Tour. 
Den Rest sollen andere machen.



Montana schrieb:


> DIRT können doch die KFLer oder habe ich da was verkehrt verstanden ...
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> 
> Guido


 
Du meinst MUD und nicht DIRT !   


VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (14. Januar 2007)

*DIMB IG Köln / Bergisches Land, die erste große Zusammenkunft!* 

Einladung an alle Biker aller Fraktionen, die in der Region Köln/Bergisches Land an einer aktiven DIMB IG mitwirken wollen.

*Wir treffen uns am Donnerstag, den 25.01.2007, um 20:00 Uhr *
*im Brauhaus "Em Hähnche", Oplener Straße 873 in 51105 Köln.*

Ob es um die Themen Fahrverbote, Wegesbreitenreglung, Kontakt zu Ämter und Behörden, Fahrtechnik- und Schrauberkurse, regelmäßige Tourentreffs, gemeinsame Bikeparkbesuche, Ein- bis Mehrtagestouren, Alpencross, Ausbildung wie Erste-Hilfe-Kurs, TrailScout und MTB-Guide (Trainer-C), Absicherung der Guides etc. geht - egal - ,

*Alles, was in einer Gemeinschaft besser geht oder mehr Spass macht und mit Mountainbiken zu tun hat, **soll besprochen, geplant und ausgeführt werden.*

Jede(r) ist herzlich eingeladen, ob nun DIMB-Mitglied oder nicht,
Ideen miteinzubringen, damit Mountainbiken in unserer Region noch interessanter werden kann. 

Bitte tragt Euch ein, damit wir abschätzen können,
wieviele Plätze/Tische wir insgesamt reservieren müssen.

Wir treffen uns im Brauhaus "Em Hähnche",
Olpener Str. 873 in 51105 Köln-Brück.
Start ist um 20:00 Uhr. Dauer zwischen 30 und 60 min.
Dann stoßen wir zum Kölner Tisch dazu.

(Wer sich für das DIMB IG Treffen im LMB angemeldet hat, braucht sich im LMB für den Kölner Tisch nicht anzumelden.
Nicht doppelt anmelden, sonst haben wir nachher zuviele Tische reserviert.   )

Parallel zu dem DIMB IG Treffen findet der erste Kölner Tisch statt.
Der Kölner Tisch wird zukünftig einmal im Monat den MountainbikerInnen der Region eine Stammtischheimat bieten. 

Genauere Infos hier zu gibts im eigenen Thread "Kölner-Tisch", zu dem Guido @Montana einladen wird.

Anfahrtsbeschreibung:
A4 Richtung Olpe bis AS Refrath (18).
Rechts ab auf B55 nach Köln.
Geradeaus über die erste Ampelkreuzung (schräg links liegt eine Aral-Tanke).
Über die nächte Ampelkreuzung liegt auf der rechten Seite das Brauhaus "Em Hähnche". 





VG Martin

PS: Wer im Vorfeld Fragen oder Ideen zur DIMB IG hat, 
soll sie gerne hier posten oder mir per PN zusenden.


----------



## juchhu (15. Januar 2007)

Tach zusammen,

die beiden Beiträge habe ich aus dem Thread Kölner Tisch zitiert,
um es aus meiner Sicht zu kommentieren:



cycle2sun schrieb:


> Hi Montana,
> ....nette Umschreibung des Unwortes´Stammtisch`....
> 2 Fragen drängen sich dann doch auf....
> Gibts vorher ´ne Tour ??
> ...


 
Lieber Stephan,

Guido, einige andere (u.a. mit freundlicher Unterstützung durch Michael @Splash und Klaus @Redking, beide von der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg) und ich sind an der DIMB IG Köln/Bergisches Land aber auch an der Einrichtung eines Stammtisches in der Kölner Region schon einiger Zeit am basteln.

Ob es vorher eine Tour gibt, weiß ich nicht. Da muss sich Guido zu äußern. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen und so war es auch angedacht, dass in der kommenden wärmeren Jahreszeit der Kölner Tisch durchaus genutzt wird,
eine vorherige Tour am selbigen ausklingen zu lassen.

Ja, den Kölner Tisch gibt es auch ohne IG.
Wenn Dich die Belange der DIMB und/oder der IG nicht interessieren,
kein Problem, melde Dich zum Kölner Tisch an, und gut ist.
Das parallelverlaufende erste Treffen der DIMB IG ist keine Pflichtveranstaltung für alle. Wir werden unser Porgramm in etwas 30-60 min durchziehen, je nachdem was für neue Ideen und Fragen noch kommen, und dann beenden wir das DIMB IG Treffen und gesellen uns zum Kölner Tisch dazu. Diejenigen, die an der DIMB IG und am Kölner Tisch interessiert sind, können so zwei Fliegen mit ein Schlag 'verzehren'. 
(Deine Assoziationen hinsichtlich der DIMB IG sind schon sehr zum Schmunzeln. )



ralf schrieb:


> Moin Guido,
> 
> - ist der Termin o.K.? ... Mitten in der Woche?
> - das ist aber keine Parallelveranstaltung zum Stammtisch am 26.01. ...
> ...


 
Ja, Termin ist OK, nicht wirklich, aber es ging nicht anders.
Da wir im Vorfeld ein paar Buddies unter einen Hut bekommen wollten und den Termin noch unbedingt im Januar stattfinden lassen wollen, ist es leider der 25.01.2007. Wir sind selber nicht glücklich darüber.

Nein, es ist keine Parallelveranstaltung zum Stammtisch der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg. Wir werden zukünftig versuchen, unseren Kölner Tisch in die Mitte des Monats zu verlegen. Bevorzugter Wochentag kann noch bestimmt werden (außer dientags und mittwochs  ). Es spricht zukünftig nichts gegen einen Freitag. Genauso kann auch der Treffpunkt verlegt werden.

Alles mit einem Ziel:

Alte und neue Gesichter kennenzulernen, 
Touren und MTB-Erlebnisse zu erzählen oder neue zu planen. 
Also alles, 
was in einer Gemeinschaft besser klappt oder mehr Spass macht.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (19. Januar 2007)

Tach zusammen,

gestern habe ich die neue Ausschreibunginfo zur Ausbildung MTB-Guide / MTB-C-Trainer Breitensport, Kurs II/2007 erhalten.

Wer an der Ausbildung zum MTB-Guide oder TrailScout Interesse hat,
kann sich entweder direkt an die DIMB wenden oder mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen. 
Hierfür bietet sich das erste DIMB IG Köln/ Bergisches Land Treffen an.

Auch wer als Guide unentgeltlich in seiner Freizeit Touren anbietet, 
ist ebenfalls herzlich eingeladen. 
Speziell an diese Gruppe richtet sich das neue IG-Guide-Konzept, 
welches den Guides eine bessere Absicherung von Haftungsrisiken bietet.


*MTB-Guide-Ausbildung - Kurs II/2007 in Bärnfels online! *
_Schaffe Dir eine solide Basis fürs Guiden - bei der in Kooperation mit dem BDR durchgeführten MTB-Guide-Ausbildung in Bärnfels / Fränkische Schweiz! Vom 22.-29.04.07 wird in Theorie und Praxis gelernt, Fahrtechnik zu vermitteln, Bikepannen zu beheben, Haftungsrisiken zu minimieren, Teilnehmer zu führen und zu motivieren, Notfälle zu vermeiden bzw. richtig zu managen. etc. etc._
_Nach erfolgreich absolvierten Praktikatouren steht vom 20.-22.07.07 die Prüfung zum MTB-Guide / Trainer C MTB-Breitensport an. _







VG Martin


----------



## Redking (19. Januar 2007)

Hallo Martin du vergisst das wesentliche:Die Kostenreis 595 Euro!!
Darin enthalten sind die Kosten für Quartier, Halbpension,
Unterrichtsunterlagen, Prüfungs- und Lizenzgebühren. Lediglich die
Anreisekosten kommen noch für Euch hinzu.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Airhaenz (19. Januar 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo Martin du vergisst das wesentliche:Die Kostenreis 595 Euro!!
> Darin enthalten sind die Kosten für Quartier, Halbpension,
> Unterrichtsunterlagen, Prüfungs- und Lizenzgebühren. Lediglich die
> Anreisekosten kommen noch für Euch hinzu.
> ...



Mensch Klaus, du bist ja nen richtiger Spielverderber (Smilies sind mir gerade ausgegangen)


----------



## Redking (19. Januar 2007)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Mensch Klaus, du bist ja nen richtiger Spielverderber (Smilies sind mir gerade ausgegangen)



Klar gib mir deinen Job und ich fahr dahin und lerne viel von dem ich auch schon einiges weiss. Smiles was ist das???

Ich bin halt gegen die Verschleierungs-Taktik.Entschuldigt für meine Laienhafte Umschreibung!
Oh man vielleicht hätte ich das bei der Dimb IG Rhein-Sieg schreiben sollen damit alle wissen das wir mit offenen Karten spielen und alle Informationen rausrücken.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (19. Januar 2007)

Tach zusammen,

ein echtes Schmankerl wird hier geboten:

_DIMB-Aktivtouren 2007 - Pfälzer Burgentour ruft! _
_Vom 04.-06.05.07 nehmen die DIMBos eines der schönsten Bike-Reviere Europas, den Pfälzer Wald / Nordvogesen, unter die Stollen._
_Auf alten Schmugglerpfaden, die den BikerInnen einiges abverlangen, _
_gehts von Burg zu Burg. _
_Abends werden wir dann dank der urigen Pfälzer Gemütlichkeit bei Elwetritsche und Parkbräu ordentlich chillen..._





Mehr Infos zur Pfälzer Burgentour [URL="http://www.dimb.de//images/stories/pdf/pfalz-flyer-dimb2007.pdf"]hier![/URL]

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (19. Januar 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo Martin du vergisst das wesentliche:Die Kostenreis 595 Euro!!
> Darin enthalten sind die Kosten für Quartier, Halbpension,
> Unterrichtsunterlagen, Prüfungs- und Lizenzgebühren. Lediglich die
> Anreisekosten kommen noch für Euch hinzu.
> ...


 


Redking schrieb:


> Klar gib mir deinen Job und ich fahr dahin und lerne viel von dem ich auch schon einiges weiss. Smiles was ist das???
> 
> Ich bin halt gegen die Verschleierungs-Taktik.
> Oh man vielleicht hätte ich das bei der Dimb IG Rhein-Sieg schreiben sollen damit alle wissen das wir mit offenen Karten spielen und alle Informationen rausrücken.
> ...


 
Sag mal Klaus, hast Du ein Schatten, oder was?  

Da wird nichts vergessen oder verschleiert.  

Dafür habe ich ja das PDF angehängt.
Da stehen alle wesentlichen Informationen.
Wer mehr braucht, besorgt die sich über die DIMB oder kontaktiert Dich oder mich.

Wem es bei über 110 Unterrichtsstunden mit 9 Übernachtungen und Halbpension zu teuer ist bzw. es zeitlich nicht einrichten kann,
aber dennoch an einer Ausbildung Interesse hat,
soll mich per PN ansprechen oder zum DIMB IG Köln/Bergisches Land Treffen kommen. Es gibt m. A. nach eine interessante Alternative. 

VG Martin

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (19. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> gestern habe ich die neue Ausschreibunginfo zur Ausbildung MTB-Guide / MTB-C-Trainer Breitensport, Kurs II/2007 erhalten.



Wie viele der Teilnahmevoraussetzungen, gemäß Ausschreibung, müssen erfüllt werden?


----------



## Delgado (19. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Sag mal Klaus, hast Du ein Schatten, oder was?


----------



## Redking (19. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Sag mal Klaus, hast Du ein Schatten, oder was?
> 
> VG Martin
> 
> VG Martin



Klar denn hier scheint die Sonne. Dann werfe ich immer einen Schatten.
Dann schreib es nicht so als ob es umsonst ist. Dann hätten die Erstintressenten schon mal gesehen das es was kostet!  Denn das kann schon Leute abhalten.
Und Sorry das ich nicht 800 übrig habe um mit zu machen.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (19. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wie viele der Teilnahmevoraussetzungen, gemäß Ausschreibung, müssen erfüllt werden?


 
Diese hier.

*Teilnahmevoraussetzungen:​
​
*
Mehrjährige Bikeerfahrung,​
fortgeschrittene Bikebeherrschung  das Befahren von Trails der Klasse S-2 (vgl. Skalierung auf www.singletrail-skala.de) sollte für die Teilnehmer problemlos möglich sein (wird zu Beginn der Ausbildung geprüft)​
Mindestens mittlere konditionelle Leistungsfähigkeit (ca. 40 Km / 1000 Hm mit Singletrailanteil über 10% bei ca. 13er Schnitt)​
8 Doppelstunden Erste-Hilfe-Ausbildung (Bescheinigung kann nachgereicht werden),​
erfolgreiche Teilnahme an überfachlicher Ausbildung eines Landessportbundes; Dauer in der Regel 2 Wochenenden (Bescheinigung kann nachgereicht werden),​
nachgewiesene Mitgliedschaft in einem im Sportbund organisierten Sportverein (vorzugsweise BDR-Radsportverein), oder Mitgliedschaft in der Deutschen Initiative Mountain Bike DIMB e.V. (die Mitgliedschaft in einem der DIMB-Mitgliedsvereine reicht aus)​
vollständige Entrichtung der Teilnehmergebühr​
VG Martin

PS: Bei Interesse kontaktierst Du am besten direkt Thomas @Praesi.


----------



## Delgado (19. Januar 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Und Sorry das ich nicht 800 übrig habe um mit zu machen.
> Gruß
> Klaus



Sind in der Angabe schon Kosten für Erste-Hilfe-Nachweise, DIMB-Beitrag, Radsportvereins-Beitrag, ....  pers. Fitnesstrainer für den Mindestdurchschnitt gemäß Ausschreibung includiert?


----------



## Delgado (19. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> [*]nachgewiesene Mitgliedschaft in einem im Sportbund organisierten Sportverein (vorzugsweise BDR-Radsportverein), oder Mitgliedschaft in der Deutschen Initiative Mountain Bike DIMB e.V. (die Mitgliedschaft in einem der DIMB-Mitgliedsvereine reicht aus)​




Die Ausschreibung macht da zwei Punkte draus, was für _und_ spricht?
Ist jetzt _und _ oder _oder_ richtig?


----------



## juchhu (19. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Die Ausschreibung macht da zwei Punkte draus, was für _und_ spricht?
> Ist jetzt _und _oder _oder_ richtig?


 
Kläre ich gerne ab.

Ich meine, dass es *oder* heißen muss,
da z.B. in meinem Fall ich erst dem BDR beitreten müsste,
wenn ich die Ausbildung machen will,
obwohl ich bereits DIMBo bin.

Ich glaube nicht, dass diese so gemeint ist.

Aber wie bereits geschrieben, kläre ich das bei Interesse gerne ab
bzw. weise auf die Unklarheit hin.

VG Martin


----------



## Postmann (19. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute,

wenn Ihr noch Unterstützung braucht, meldet Euch. Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich aus beruflichen (bin viel unterwegs) und privaten (bekomme am 25.01. meine 2 Tochter) Gründen nicht soo viel Zeit habe, vor allem zu irgendwelchen Treffen zu kommen.

Aber ich würde mich bereit erklären ne Homepage für die IG zu basteln, wenn gewünscht!!

Oder sonstige Dinge, die man auch von zu Haus oder unterwegs machen kann.

gruß
Micha


----------



## juchhu (19. Januar 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> (1)wenn Ihr noch Unterstützung braucht, meldet Euch. (2)Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich aus beruflichen (bin viel unterwegs) und privaten (bekomme am 25.01. meine 2 Tochter) Gründen nicht soo viel Zeit habe, (3)vor allem zu irgendwelchen Treffen zu kommen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Micha,

Dies ist ein Meldung! Herzlichen Dank, Hilfe nehmen wir gerne an.
Also die Geburt Deiner Tochter lasse ich als Grund gelten. 
Aber innerhalb der nächsten 7 Monate werte ich eine Wiederholung als Ausrede.
Naja, ist ja nicht irgendein Treffen sondern das erste. 
Ich würde gerne eine Kontaktliste erstellen, wo die einzelnen Mitwirkenden u.a. ihre Kontaktdaten 
(eigentlich sind Telefonnummer und E-Mail-Addy die wichtigsten Infos), 
die sie interessierenden Bereiche und die Art ihrer Mithilfe benennen.
Fein, das liest sich gut. 
Das ist ein bisschen von der Anzahl der Aktiven und der gewünschten IG Programmpunkte abhängig. 
D.h., je mehr, desto sinnvoller zur Koordinierung.
Bei meiner Programmpunkteliste (Posting #1) fehlt ein Punkt.
Ich würde gerne ein DIMB Racing Team Stützpunkt aufbauen.
Quasi ein Anlaufstelle innerhalb der DIMB IG Köln/Bergisches Land,
wo Interessierte und Aktive sich in der Vorbereitung, An- und Abreise zu Rennveranstaltungen und bei Rennveranstaltungen gegenseitig unterstützen.

Dafür braucht die DIMB IG Köln/Bergisches Land natürlich am besten aktive Mitglieder des DIMB Racing Teams. Hallo Micha  

Es gibt viel zu tun.

Am besten besprechen wir das auf dem ersten DIMB IG Köln/ Bergisches Land Treffen.

Wer mitmachen will, aber an dem Termin nicht kann, soll mir bitte eine PN mit dem Betreff "IG-Mitarbeit" schicken. Er bekommt dann eine Zusammenfassung des Treffens und die Kontaktliste.

VG Martin


----------



## Airhaenz (19. Januar 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Klar gib mir deinen Job und ich fahr dahin und lerne viel von dem ich auch schon einiges weiss. Smiles was ist das???
> 
> Ich bin halt gegen die Verschleierungs-Taktik.Entschuldigt für meine Laienhafte Umschreibung!
> Oh man vielleicht hätte ich das bei der Dimb IG Rhein-Sieg schreiben sollen damit alle wissen das wir mit offenen Karten spielen und alle Informationen rausrücken.
> ...




Wo hast du denn gelesen, dass ich die Kosten als "Peanuts" abtue  

Mein Posting bedeutete: Mit der Betonung der Kosten und, dass sie womöglich nicht unbeabsichtigt unerwähnt blieben, könntest du Martin das Spiel verderben.

Aber unseren Spaß haben wir ja auch so bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (19. Januar 2007)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn gelesen, dass ich die Kosten als "Peanuts" abtue
> 
> Mein Posting bedeutete: Mit der Betonung der Kosten und, dass sie womöglich nicht unbeabsichtigt unerwähnt blieben, könntest du Martin das Spiel verderben.
> 
> Aber unseren Spaß haben wir ja auch so bekommen.


 
Mein Gott, dafür habe ich das Ausschreibungs-PDF angehängt. Selbst Michael @Delgado war in der Lage, es zu öffnen und sachliche Fragen zu stellen. 

Wir unterhalten uns ja nicht über eine LirumLarumLöffelstiel-Ausbildung sondern über den Ausbildungsgang zur Erlangung der Trainer-C-Lizenz.

In sofern realtivieren sind die rund 600  reinen Kurskosten doch sehr schnell. Bei 110 Unterrichtstunden unterhalten wir uns über etwas mehr als 5  pro Stunde, dabei sind die im Kurspreis enthaltenen 9 Übernachtungen mit Halbpension schon berücksichtigt.  

Ich denke, dass die Mehrheit der hier aktiven unentgeltlichen Guides, die in ihrer Freizeit Touren führen, viel besser mit dem neuen IG-Guide-Konzept fahren. Diese ist sowohl inhaltlich, vom zeitlichen Aufwand und von den Ausbildungskosten praxisorientiert auf die Belange dieser Gudies ausgerichtet. Infos per PN bei mir oder auf dem Treffen.

VG Martin


----------



## X-Präsi (19. Januar 2007)

Hallo liebe liebe Leutz!

Hier mal kurze Antwort vom DIMB-Ausbildungsorganisator auf die anscheinend noch offenen Fragen:



Die Teilnahmevoraussetzungen mÃ¼ssen alle erfÃ¼llt werden. Dazu gehÃ¶rt die Mitgliedschaft in der DIMB (philosophischer Hintergrund) *und* in einem dem Sportbund angeschlossenen Verein (versicherungstechnischer Hintergrund). Wer in keinem von beidem angemeldet ist, kann zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen, indem er Mitglied im IBC DIMBRAcing Team wird. Die IG-Guides werden aus versicherungstechnischen GrÃ¼nden pauschal ohnehin darin angemeldet, so dass das kein Problem sein dÃ¼rfte.



Der Preis von 595 â¬ ist ohne GEwinn kalkuliert. Als gemeinnÃ¼tziger Verein ist das ja auch gar nicht zulÃ¤ssig.



Den IG-Guides wird eine kostengÃ¼nstigere Variante angeboten: Teilnahme an einem massgeschneiderten Kurs fÃ¼r IG-Zwecke. Da werden in 35 Stunden an einem WOE  komprimiert die erforderlichen Mindestinhalte vermittelt. Aufgrund des DIMB-Zuschusses fÃ¼r die IG-Aktiven liegt die TeilnahmegebÃ¼hr dann gerade mal bei 60 - 90 â¬ (variiert je nach Unterkunft).

Wenn Ihr noch Fragen habt, schaut doch mal in unserer MTB-Ausbildungsabteilung auf www.dimb.de vorbei. Da gibts FAQs, die ziemlich viel erklÃ¤ren. Vor allem ist es schon interessant, zu lesen, was man in den Kursen alles lernt. Bisher haben wir von den Ã¼ber 100 ausgebildeten Guides und Scouts (eine anonym ermittelte) Beurteilungsquote von 99,9% mit Note "gut bis sehr gut" fÃ¼r unsere Ausbildung erhalten. Denke, das spricht fÃ¼r sich und macht uns auch ein wenig stolz 

Bei Fragen kÃ¶nnt Ihr Euch gerne auch an [email protected] wenden. Helfe Euch gerne weiter.


----------



## juchhu (22. Januar 2007)

Tach zusammen,

angesichts der angespannten Lage in unseren Wäldern stellten Night- aber auch Dayrides eine nicht zu unterschätzende Gefahr dar.

Ich möchte daher gerne auf eine Alternativveranstaltung am Donnerstag, den 25.01.2007, hinweisen und ein paar klarstellende Anmerkungen geben. 
*Mir ist zugetragen worden, dass mann/frau zwar gerne zum Kölner Tisch kommen würde aber befürchtet, dort in eine Werbeveranstaltung der DIMB (IG) hineinzugeraten und mit überteuertem Tafelsibler und Rheumadecken abgezockt zu werden.* 

*Zur Richtigstellung:* Das parallel zum Kölner Tisch ablaufende erste Treffen der DIMB IG Köln/Bergisches Land ist keine Werbeveranstaltung sondern eine Info- und Ideenbörse. Von meiner Seite werden keine wie auch immer gearteten DIMB-Drucksachen, ob nun Info-Broschüren oder Mitgliedsanträge, ausgelegt oder verteilt. Es werden auch keine Reden gehalten, über den Sinn und Zweck der DIMB und welche Vorteile eine Mitgliedschaft inne haben kann. 

Wie bereits geschrieben geht es um eine Info- und Ideebörse. Die DIMB IG soll erster Ansprechpartner der MountainbikerInnen der Region werden. Dazu möchte ich gerne wissen, was von einer aktiven DIMB (IG) gewünscht und erwartet wird. Ich möchte also lediglich von Euch wissen, was Ihr wollt. Im persönlichen Gespräch geht das am schnellsten, wenn es um die reine Informationsübermittelung geht, dann reichen drei bis fünf Miunten. Natürlich nehme ich mir auch gerne mehr Zeit.

Wichtig: Die zukünftigen Aktionen der DIMB IG (z.B. Fahrtechnikkurse  und vieles mehr) sind nicht nur den DIMBos und DIMBas vorbehalten. Sie sind grundsätzlich auch für Nichtmitglieder gedacht.
Zwei Punkte würde ich gerne noch am Kölner Tisch besprechen. 
Sollen und können wir den Forstämtern eine wie auch immer geartete Unterstützung für die Sturmschäden anbieten? Ich kann gerne im Vorfeld Kontakt aufnehmen und klären, ob eine Hilfe überhaupt erwünscht bzw. möglich ist und wenn ja, wie sie aussehen kann.
Uns muss klar sein, dass zwar die Hauptwege relativ schnell freigeräumt werden, aber unsere Lieblingswege nicht oder erst viel später bearbeitet werden. Die Folgen des November-Schneebruchs 2005 in der Hardt wurden erst fünf Monate später halbwegs beseitigt und zwar ungeachtet der Trailpflegearbeiten, die ich zz. schon erbracht hatte. Was meint Ihr zu dieser Idee?
Ich würde gerne ab Spätfrühjahr regelmäßige Tagestouren an den Wochenenden anbieten. Aus den Jahre 2001 bis 2004 habe ich soviele Explorertourdaten aufgezeichnet und gesammelt, dass wir knapp zwanzig längere Touren (60-100km) in unserer Umgebung zur Verfügung haben. Start wäre jeweils morgens, mittags Einkehr und Spätnachmittag bis Abend Rückkehr. Ideal wären die zwei altbewährten Leistungsklasse á la KFL. Start gemeinsam, Einkehr gemeinsam, Rest getrennt. Interesse?
So, ich hoffe, ich habe Eure Befürchtungen hinsichtlich der Werbeveranstaltungen nehmen können und freue mich sehr, wenn Ihr kommt. 

VG Martin

PS: Wenn Ihr keine Wünsche an oder Ideen für die DIMB (IG) habt, auch nicht schlimm, Ihr seid trotzdem herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## juchhu (22. Januar 2007)

Tach zusammen,

ich habe jetzt schon mal einen Tisch für 10 Personen auf "Kölner Tisch" reserviert.

Sollten jetzt noch Scharen sich anmelden, werden wir das auch hinbekommen, da wir im Saal platziert werden.

Wer von der Autobahn kommt, passiert rechts das Gebäude. Unmittelbar anschließend folgt rechts die Hofeinfahrt, wo Ihr Parkplätze satt finden solltet.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (23. Januar 2007)

Tach zusammen,

auch wenn es Spassverderberqualitäten besitzt, möchte ich an Euch appellieren, 
mit Touren in die Wälder unserer Region die nächsten Tage noch zu warten, bis die zuständigen Stellen Entwarnung gegeben haben.

Sollte trotz noch ausgesprochenem Betretungsverbot es bei einer Tour zu einem Unfall kommen, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, 
dass bei einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung der Vorwurf der groben Fahrlässigkeit wenn nicht sogar des Vorsatzes erhoben wird.





[Quelle: KSTA - Nr. 19 - 23.01.2007 - Bergisches Land 33]

Ich weiß, Ihr scharrt alle unruhig mit den Hufen.
Wartet aber bitte noch einige Tage, bis die Forstämter das Betretungsverbot aufheben werden.

VG Martin

PS: Gerade die Guides sollten sich des Risikos bewußt sein, 
denn selbst eine entsprechende Haftpflichtversicherung, 
die ehrenamtliche Tätigkeiten deckt, 
wird in einem solchen Fall Schwierigkeiten machen und ggf. die Deckung verweigern.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> ... Wartet aber bitte noch einige Tage, bis die Forstämter das Betretungsverbot aufheben werden.
> ...


Ok, mach' ich! Sag' allen Bescheid, wenn wir wieder dürfen!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (23. Januar 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ok, mach' ich! Sag' allen Bescheid, wenn wir wieder dürfen!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 
Anfrage wg. Aufhebung des Betretungsverbotes läuft.
Sobald ich Antwort habe, gibts Infos.

Habe mich gerade sehr über Deine Anmeldung gefreut. 
Ich habe mit dem Vorstand der DIMB eine interessante Idee besprochen
und würde diese gerne mit Holger und Dir in einem privaten Rahmen erörtern.
Terminlich ab Februar.

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (23. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Gerade die Guides sollten sich des Risikos bewußt sein, denn selbst eine entsprechende Haftpflichtversicherung,
> die ehrenamtliche Tätigkeiten deckt, wird in einem solchen Fall Schwierigkeiten machen und ggf. die Deckung verweigern.


Es _muss_ weh tun!


----------



## Delgado (23. Januar 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Es _muss_ weh tun!



Bestimmt hat er davon genascht:



mikkael schrieb:


> polnische Wunderpillen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (23. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Bestimmt hat er davon genascht:


Was heisst genascht? Ich lebe davon!


----------



## Delgado (23. Januar 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Was heisst genascht? Ich lebe davon!



Psssssst; Ich meinte ihn.


----------



## ralf (23. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Anfrage wg. Aufhebung des Betretungsverbotes läuft.
> Sobald ich Antwort habe, gibts Infos.



... geh Ergo fahren und halt die Klappe, du ... Spammer.


----------



## juchhu (23. Januar 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Was heisst genascht? Ich lebe davon!


 


Delgado schrieb:


> Psssssst; Ich meinte ihn.



Ich nehme und brauche keine Pillen, was für welche auch immer Ihr mir empfehlen wollt.
Seid so lieb und verlagert Eure Dopingerfahrungsberichte ins #43-er oder #25-er Forum. Danke.
VG Martin



ralf schrieb:


> ... geh Ergo fahren und halt die Klappe, du ... Spammer.


----------



## mikkael (23. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich nehme und brauche keine Pillen, was für welche auch immer Ihr mir empfehlen wollt.
> Seid so lieb und verlagert Eure Dopingerfahrungsberichte ins #43-er oder #25-er Forum. Danke.



Was hat das mit Dir zu tun? 


Lieber Martin,
warum bist Du nicht bei der Polizei?  - Hat man Dir als Kind beim Spielen im Sandkasten die Förmchen abgenommen?

*Wir dürfen doch sicher noch irgend einen Kommentar formulieren, ohne von Dir hierfür gemaßregelt zu werden, oder?*

Ich hätte mir hier diesen Kommentar und jenes "Off-topic" ruhig ersparen können, aber langsam verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr. Dieses Forum ist wirklich nicht mehr das, was es mal war. 

Es macht mich einfach traurig! 

So, sorry für die Einmischung, jetzt darfst du Deinen Thread wieder haben*..

VG Mikkael


_*Ich hafte nicht für Mr Delgado. Pillen waren gegen Erkältung_


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> ... Habe mich gerade sehr über Deine Anmeldung gefreut ...


Das würde ich jetzt nicht überbewerten.

@mikkael: Du störst hier gerade beim Auf- und Ausbau eines neuen, existenziell wichtigen Spielplatzes! Da könnte er schon den Eindruck gewinnen, du willst Förmchen klauen ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (23. Januar 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Das würde ich jetzt nicht überbewerten.
> ...
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 
Miteinander sprechen ist immer besser als übereinander.  
Ich gehe nicht von Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen aus.
Aber bei dem gleichen Nenner "Mountainbiken" sollte doch was Konstruktives auf längere Sicht bei herauskommen.

So, Back to Topic:

Auf meine Anfrage von heute morgen, wann denn das offizielle Betretungsverbot aufgehoben werden wird, 
habe ich soeben folgende Mail erhalten:


_*Sehr geehrter Herr Nettersheim,*_
_*nach wie vor ist ein Betreten der Wälder im Bereich des Forstamtes Bergisch*_
_*Gladbach lebensgefährlich. *_
_*Selbst wenn die Wege frei sind, sollten die "versteckten Gefahren" durch*_
_*schräg stehende Bäume, die jederzeit umstürzen können, und abgebrochene*_
_*Äste, die noch in den Baumkronen hängen, nicht unterschätzt werden.*_
_*Da diese Gefahren auf fast allen Waldflächen des Forstamtes zu finden sind*_
_*und nicht alle Flächen gleichzeitig bearbeitet werden können, wird der*_
_*jetzige Zustand noch etwas andauern.*_
_*Eine Aussage, wann welche Waldflächen wieder "gefahrlos" betreten werden*_
_*können, ist zur Zeit nicht möglich.*_


_Mit freundlichen Grüßen_
_Im Auftrag_
_gez. G. Hönscheid_

_-----------------------------------------------_
_Landesbetrieb Wald und Holz.NRW._
_Forstamt Bergisch Gladbach -Königsforst-_
_Broichen 1_
_51429 Bergisch Gladbach_
_Telefon: 02204 / 9526-22_
_Handy: 0171 / 587 07 22_
_Fax: 02204 / 9526-85_
_Email: [email protected]_
_Web: wald-und-holz.nrw.de_

VG Martin

PS: Habe Herr Hönscheid gebeten, mich zu informieren,
wenn das offizielle Betretungsverbote aufgehoben wird.


----------



## JürgenK (23. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> auch wenn es Spassverderberqualitäten besitzt, möchte ich an Euch appellieren,
> mit Touren in die Wälder unserer Region die nächsten Tage noch zu warten, bis die zuständigen Stellen Entwarnung gegeben haben.
> ...



Mann Mann Mann Martin, tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und nimm dich nicht so wichtig.  
Ich glaube, keiner braucht diese Ratschläge.
Werd mal etwas cooler 

Bis denn mal 

Jürgen


----------



## juchhu (23. Januar 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> ...
> So, sorry für die Einmischung, jetzt darfst du Deinen Thread wieder haben*..
> 
> VG Mikkael
> ...


 
Sorry, Mikkael, habe ich missverstanden. 
Entschuldige bitte, aber ich werde bei Delgados Postings immer ein bisschen 'unruhig'. 
Leider hat es Dich mitgetroffen. 

Also nichts für ungut,  
take off and a happy landing für Eurer Inseltour. 
Kommt gesund wieder und erfreut uns mit geilen Video-/Fotoberichten. 

VG Martin

PS: Probleme wg. umgestürzter Bäume sollte Ihr dort ja nicht vorfinden. 



JürgenK schrieb:


> Mann Mann Mann Martin, tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und nimm dich nicht so wichtig.
> Ich glaube, keiner braucht diese Ratschläge.
> Werd mal etwas cooler
> 
> ...


 
Danke für Deinen Tipp.
Wer meine nicht braucht,
ignoriert sie halt.
Mir geht es auch mehr um die Info für Guides.


----------



## joscho (23. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> PS: Habe Herr Hönscheid gebeten, mich zu informieren,
> wenn das offizielle Betretungsverbote aufgehoben wird.



Boah - mach ich morgen auch. Soll der mich doch anrufen! Dann brauche ich nicht auf deren Homepage selber schauen. Das nenn ich bürgernah.

Ich sach nur Stinknormal


----------



## Delgado (26. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich möchte daher gerne auf eine Alternativveranstaltung am Donnerstag, den 25.01.2007, hinweisen und ein paar klarstellende Anmerkungen geben.
> 
> 
> ... Es werden auch keine Reden gehalten, über den Sinn und Zweck der DIMB und welche Vorteile eine Mitgliedschaft inne haben kann.





Da ich auf einer Parallelveranstaltung war hätte ich gerne, dass das Protokoll des gestrigen DIMB IG Köln/Bergisches Land-Treffens mal veröffentlicht wird.

Danke & Gruß


----------



## juchhu (26. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Da ich auf einer Parallelveranstaltung war hätte ich gerne, dass das Protokoll des gestrigen DIMB IG Köln/Bergisches Land-Treffens mal veröffentlicht wird.
> 
> Danke & Gruß


 
Ich muss Dich enttäuschend.
Ich konnte gerade noch so verhindern,
dass Vorsitzende, Stellvertreter, Kassen- und Protokollführer nomiert und gewählt wurden. 
Mangels Protokollführer gibt es auch kein Protokoll. 

Ich habe aber einige Dinge mitgeschrieben,
welche die Anwesenden für wichtig halten,
und Aufgabenbereiche der DIMB IG Köln/Bergisches Land zukünftig sein sollen.

Die wesentlichen Punkte werde ich zusammenfassen und hier veröffentlichen.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (26. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich muss Dich enttäuschen.



Bin ich von Dir gewohnt  



juchhu schrieb:


> Die wesentlichen Punkte werde ich zusammenfassen und hier veröffentlichen.
> 
> VG Martin



Super!

Dann harre ich mal gespannt auf das Kommende.


----------



## juchhu (28. Januar 2007)

Tach zusammen,

am 25.01.2007 trafen sich zum DIMB IG Treffen

*Enrgy*
*Manni*
*Frosthelm*
*RICO*
*TommesEnduro*
*TomCanyon*
*Stefan_SIT*
*Kampfgeist*
*Cheetah*
*juchhu*
sowie die Teilnehmer des Kölner Tisches, die ich namentlich nur noch unvollständig zusammenbekommen

*Montana*
*MTB-Kao*
*Günni69*
*bernhardwalter*
Dabei wurden anhand einiger konkreter Situationen (z.B. Sperrung Eifgenburg) besprochen, ob und mit welchen Möglichkeiten die DIMB (IG) unterstützen kann und soll.

Die DIMB IG Köln/Bergisches Land ist der lokale Ansprechpartner der Deutschen Initiative MountainBike e.V. (www.dimb.de).

Die DIMB IG Köln/Bergisches Land wird zur Vereinfachung im weiteren Posting nur noch DIMB IG genannt.

Nachfolgend aufgeführt sind die Aufgaben, Aktivitäten und Angebote der DIMB IG. Abhängig vom Mitwirken weiterer Aktiven innerhalb der DIMB IG können Aufgaben, Aktivitäten und Angebote erweitert werden.

Die beiden erstgenannten Punkte wurden von den Anwesenden als Forderungen/Wünsche formuliert.

*Lokaler Ansprechpartner für Ämter und Behörden*

Die DIMB IG ist der lokale Ansprechpartner der DIMB für Ämter und Behörden, die in diesem Gebiet zuständig sind. Dabei soll ein Kontakt aufgebaut werden, um unsere Anliegen wie negative Entwicklungen frühzeitig bzw. rechtzeitig beeinflussen zu können.
.
*Eingriffe in die Wegesicherheit*

Für den Fall, dass in dem Gebiet der DIMB IG Mountainbiker gefährliche Fallen entdecken, also Wege- oder Trailmanipulationen (gespannte Drähte/Schnüre/Seile, Einsatz von Stacheldraht, Nägel, Scherben oder Löcher/Rinnen, die gegraben und getarnt wurden, etc.) bitte ich um Angaben wo, wann, mit was und welchen Folgen. Für diesen Fall wird eine DIMB IG E-Mail-Addy eingerichtet.
.
*Erste Hilfe Kurse*

Von DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg und durch den Ausbilder Stefan @Balu. wurde am 13. und 27.01.2007 erstmal in unserer Region ein Erste Hilfe Kurs speziell für Mountainbiker (Ausbildungsinhalt nach gesetzlichen Vorschriften für Erste Hilfe Kurse sowie für Mountainbiker weiterführende Inhalte zum Thema Traumatologie) durchgeführt. In Zusammenarbeit mit der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg, dem Ausbilder Stefan @Balu. und der DIMB IG Köln/Bergisches Land werden zukünftig weitere Erste Hilfe Kurse angeboten werden. Die Informationen dazu werden in einem eigenen Erste Hilfe Kurs Thread veröffentlicht werden. Die Erste Hilfe Kurse sind entgeltlich.
.
*IG-Guides*

Das zukünftige IG-Guide-Konzept bietet Guides eine umfängliche Ausbildung und Absicherung durch die DIMB e.V.
Interessenten finden weitere Angaben im Posting #1 dieses Threads.
Die Informationen zur zukünftigen Ausbildung werden in einem eigenen IG-Guide Thread veröffentlicht werden. Die IG-Guide Ausbildung ist entgeltlich (Erste Hilfe Kurs, DIMB-Mitgliedschaft,TrailScout-Kurs, ggf. Anreise und Unterbringung).
.
*Schrauberkurse:*

Vom Bike-Shop Moitzfeld in Bergisch Gladbach werden zukünftig an Wochentagen (damit die Samstage frei fürs Biken sind) in der Zeit von 19:00 bis 22:00 Uhr spezielle Schrauberkurse angeboten. Es wird für den jeweiligen Kurs ein Kostenbeitrag (bis max. 10 ) für die Teilnahme angesetzt.

Der erste Schrauberkurs wird zum Thema *Laufradbau und reparatur* haben. Hierbei werden die grundsätzliche Theorie beim Laufradbau aufgezeigt (welcher Einsatzbereich von Race bis Downhill, wieviele Speichen pro Rad, welche Nabe/Speichen/Nippel/Felge, welche Einspeichtechnik, Zentrierung etc.) und der praktische Laufradbau sowie bei Laufradreparaturen Anleitungen beim Speichen-, Felgen- und Nabentausch mit anschließender Zentrierung. Des Weiteren werden Pflege- und Wartungstipps für Naben inkl. deren Einstellung gegeben.

Dieser Kurs ist für alle Mountainbiker, also Frauen und Männer, interessant, die endlich das Buch mit den sieben Siegel "Laufradbaus- und -reparatur" öffnen und verstehen wollen. Die Informationen dazu werden in einem eigenen Schrauberkurs Thread veröffentlicht werden.
Die Schrauberkurse sind entgeltlich.
.
*Fahrtechnikkurse/-touren:*

Es wird drei BASIC Kurse I+II+III plus Touren geben. Diese werden vorzugsweise an Samstagen angeboten. Eventuell wird ab Spätfrühjahr/Frühsommer ein wöchentlicher Termin wie in 2004 wieder angeboten werden. Die Informationen dazu werden in einem eigenen Fahrtechnikkurs/-Tour Thread veröffentlicht werden. Die Fahrtechnikkurse/-touren sind unentgeltlich.
.
*Kölner Tisch*:

Der Kölner Tisch bietet allen Mountainbiker aller Fraktionen einen regelmäßigen Treffpunkt,
die in der Region Köln/Bergisches Land aktiv sind.
In erster Linie soll der Kölner Tisch aber ein Treffpunkt sein, um alte und neue Gesichter zu treffen, von Touren und MTB-Erlebnissen zu erzählen und neue zu planen - eben alles, was in einer Gemeinschaft besser geht oder mehr Spass macht und mit Mountainbiken zu tun hat.
Bis auf Weiteres treffen wir uns jeden 2. Freitag eines Monats hier.
Der Ort des Treffens kann auf Wunsch geändert werden. In den Sommermonaten ist beabsichtigt, den Kölner Tisch als Tourabschluss z.B. in einen Biergarten anzusetzen.
.
*Event-/Thementouren

*Guido @Montana und ich haben vor, ab Frühsommer Event-/Thementouren anzubieten. Wir werden dazu ggf. mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmittels zum Tourstartpunkt anreisen. Dort den TeilnehmerInnen anbieten, sich einer der beiden Gruppen mit unterschiedlicher Anforderungs-/Streckenwahl anzuschließen. Die Strecken werden so geplant, dass eine Einkehr und ggf.Übernachtung die beiden Gruppen wieder zusammenführen. Die Informationen dazu werden in einem eigenen Event-/Thementouren Thread veröffentlicht werden. Die Event-/Thementouren sind entgeltlich (Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel, Einkehr/Übernachtung, etc.)
In Kürze wird eine E-Mail Adresse für die DIMB IG Köln/Bergisches Land sowie einige Seiten auf der Website der www.dimb.de eingerichtet werden.

Die E-Mail Adresse soll bitte bei anbahnenden Schwierigkeiten mit Ämter und Behörden sowie Kenntnisnahme gefährlicher Fallen genutzt werden. Selbstverständlich kann diese E-Mail Adresse auch für die Anfragen an die DIMB IG genutzt werden.

Auf den Internetseiten der DIMB IG wird eine ausführliche Darstellungen sowie die Auflistung der Aktivitäten/Angebote in Form eines Terminkalenders erfolgen.

Bei Anregungen und Fragen könnt Ihr mir auch gerne eine PN schicken.

VG Martin


----------



## ultra2 (28. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> [*]*Eingriffe in die Wegesicherheit*
> 
> Für den Fall, dass in dem Gebiet der DIMB IG Mountainbiker gefährliche Fallen entdecken, also Wege- oder Trailmanipulationen (gespannte Drähte/Schnüre/Seile, Einsatz von Stacheldraht, Nägel, Scherben oder Löcher/Rinnen, die gegraben und getarnt wurden, etc.) bitte ich um Angaben wo, wann, mit was und welchen Folgen. Für diesen Fall wird eine DIMB IG E-Mail-Addy eingerichtet.
> .



Gefährliche Fallen etc. sollten so schnell so publik wie möglich gemacht werden und nicht dazu dienen die Hits eines Threads zu erhöhen.

Sollten mir "Fallen" auffallen, würde ich ohne den Umweg über die DIMB meine Informationen kund tun. Wo sind die Vorteile der DIMB?

Zum Rest: (zu Punkt 1 siehe meine Anmerkung am Ende des Beitrags)

Alles sehr löblich wenn es diese Punkte auch aus der Planungsphase schaffen.
(Du siehst, ich sehe auch positive Ansätze. Und sogar mehr als die Negativen )

Das Wichtigste wie immer am Schluss:

Wie mache ich den Menschen bzw. Behörden klar, das ich zwar auch in dieser Region MTB fahre, Du aber nicht in allen Belangen mein Sprachrohr bist. Und wer kanalisiert Deinen für gewöhnlich ausufernden Aktionismus?


----------



## Manni (28. Januar 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Gefährliche Fallen etc. sollten so schnell so publik wie möglich gemacht werden und nicht dazu dienen die Hits eines Threads zu erhöhen.
> 
> Sollten mir "Fallen" auffallen, würde ich ohne den Umweg über die DIMB meine Informationen kund tun. Wo sind die Vorteile der DIMB?



Du solltest die Fallen vielleicht einfach beseitigen, anstelle es nur publik zu machen.  
Und da du sicher auch bei der Polizei ne Anzeige gegen Unbekannt stellst, dich bei der Stadt beschwerst, oder bei sonstigen zuständigen Stellen und überhaupt überall so richtig auf den Putz haust, brauchst du wirklich keine DIMB.  
Wenn doch alle so aktiv wären wie du  


Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (28. Januar 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Du solltest die Fallen vielleicht einfach beseitigen, anstelle es nur publik zu machen.
> 
> Gruß Manni



Sorry ich kann ja keinen "Tatort" beseitigen und dann zur Polizei gehen.
Ansonsten gebe ich Dir völlig recht. 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Januar 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Wie mache ich den Menschen bzw. Behörden klar, das ich zwar auch in dieser Region MTB fahre, Du aber nicht in allen Belangen mein Sprachrohr bist. Und wer kanalisiert Deinen für gewöhnlich ausufernden Aktionismus?



Die einfachste Methode ist meistens, aktiv mitzumachen und mit allen anderen eine Meinung zu bilden, an der sich auch ein IG-Macher orientieren muss und sicherlich auch wird. 

Aber diese Frage müssen sich alle Interessenvertretungen gefallen lassen, denn nicht jeder Straßenfahrer ist im ADFC oder jeder Autofahrer im ADAC. Und trotzdem wird dort Lobbyarbeit bis hinunter auf lokaler Ebene betrieben...

Einen Vorteil hat übrigens die Meinungsvertretung durch eine Gruppierung: man wird nicht so schnell abgewimmelt, eher angehört und evtl. sogar mehr ernst genommen, wie eine Einzelperson.

Eins sei hier versichert: Aktionen und Vorgehensweisen sind immer mit uns, d.h. den Bundes-Vorturn-DIMBos (auch Vorstand genannt) abzustimmen. Denn wir müssen in wesentlichen Punkten in allen Regionen vergleichbar  auftreten und argumentieren. Es muss eine klare Linie erkennbar sein. So lassen sich unsere Rechte am effektivsten vertreten. 
Außerdem können so die Erfahrungen anderer IGs und aus den vielen bereits abgelaufenen Aktionen am besten genutzt werden. 

Und ich denke, dass unser lieber Juchhu sich wie alle anderen IG-Aktivposten an die Spielregeln halten wird.


----------



## ultra2 (28. Januar 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Eins sei aber versichert: Aktionen und Vorgehensweisen sind immer mit uns, d.h. den Bundes-Vorturn-DIMBos (auch Vorstand genannt) abzustimmen.



Vielen Dank Präsi,

dies gibt doch Anlass zur Hoffnung.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg zum Erreichen Eurer/Unserer Ziele.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## juchhu (29. Januar 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Gefährliche Fallen etc. sollten so schnell so publik wie möglich gemacht werden und nicht dazu dienen die Hits eines Threads zu erhöhen.
> 
> Sollten mir "Fallen" auffallen, würde ich ohne den Umweg über die DIMB meine Informationen kund tun. Wo sind die Vorteile der DIMB?
> 
> ...


 
Lieber Jens,

miteinander reden ist immer besser als übereinander reden.

Zwar sehe ich in unserer Region das Image der Mountainbiker nicht negativ belastet, und die Reibereien mit anderen Waldnutzergruppen halten sich m.M. nach in tolerierbaren Grenzen. Allerdings halte ich eine besonnene Kontaktaufnahme mit Ämter und Behörden aber auch anderen Waldnutzergruppen für sinnvoll. Die Sperrung der Eifgenburg für Mountainbiker hätte eine großere Sperrung in diesen lokalen Gebiet nach sich ziehen können, wenn nicht Thorsten @Frosthelm unfreiwillig, aber positiv für uns alle sich der Sache angenommen hätte. Wäre den lokalen Ämter und Behörden ein Ansprechpartner der DIMB vor Ort bekannt gewesen, und hätte ein Kontakt (wenigsten eine Kontaktaufnahme mit Vorstellung , sei es über E-Mail, Telefon oder persönlich) bestanden, wäre die Situation nicht so eskaliert. Die massiven Sperrungsmaßnahmen, die m.M. nach völlig unüberlegt und überzogen waren sowie Unfälle inkaufnahmen, sind zz. wieder entfernt worden.

Natürlich kann jeder Mountainbiker Missstände selbst in die Hand nehmen. Wer allerdings nur einmal an einer öffentlichen Planungsverfahren oder späteren Anhörung dabei war, weiß um seinen geringen Einfluß. 
Da ist der Auftritt als übergeordnete Organisation mit lokalen Ansprechpartner und ggf. Spezialisten aus dem Bundesvorstand als Gesprächs- und Verhandlungspartner doch ein ganz anderes Kaliber. 

Wegen der anderen Programmpunkte. Das Ganze wird nur zur einer aktiven und selbstdynamisierenden Initiative, wenn das nicht eine one man show bleibt. Zwar habe ich in dem einen oder anderen Punkt durchaus ein paar Buddies, die die DIMB IG wohlwollend und unterstützend begleiten werden.

Ich sehe mich aber nur als Startkatalysator. 
Wer die anfängliche Programmpunkteliste gelesen hat und erweiternde Postings, muss feststellen, dass das jetztige Programm auf die Punkte reduziert wurde, die ich persönlich unmittelbar gestalten kann.
Leider sind einige mir wichtige Punkte vorerst auf der Strecke geblieben.
Wenn sich aus unseren eigenen Reihen nach und nach Mountainbiker finden, also Frauen und Mäner, die bei den jetzigen Programmpunkten oder neuen mitwirken ggf. diese übernehmen wollen, ist die DIMB IG einen ganz entscheidenen Schritt weiter.

Ich sehe daher die Teilnahme am Kölner Tisch - vollkommen unabhängig, ob mann/frau DIMB-Mitglied ist -  als geeignetes Mittel sich zu informieren und unmittelbar Einfluß zu nehmen. 




ultra2de schrieb:


> Sorry ich kann ja keinen "Tatort" beseitigen und dann zur Polizei gehen.
> Ansonsten gebe ich Dir völlig recht.
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 
Ich werde zu diesem Thema konkrete Verhaltensempfehlungen veröffentlichen. Damit das klar ist, wir unterhalten uns hier nicht über ein paar 'Ästchen', die quer über den Trail gelegen sind. Da erwarte ich, dass jeder Mountainbiker kurz anhält und die Gegenstände bei Seite räumt.
Aber jetzt bitte nicht anfangen, irgendwelche massiven Sperren aus maschinell zusammengeschobenen Ast- und Buschwerk zu entfernen, welche durchaus Wallcharakter haben. Diese sind zur Zwecken der Verkehrsführung von den zuständigen Forstämter aufgebaut worden. Diese massiven Sperrungen finden man verstärkt in der Wahner Heide, wer allerdings auf den offiziellen freigegebenen Routen fährt, wird davon nicht betroffen sein.

Mir geht es um gefährliche Eingriffe in die Wegesicherheit, also z.B. Draht-/Schnur-/Seilfallen oder getarnte Löcher/Graben.

Wenn möglich dokumentiert diese Fallen (Foto). Entfernt sie oder bau sie zurück. Dabei Draht/Schnur/Seil entweder mitnehmen oder in Kopfhöhe an dem Bäum festbinden; auf keine Fall in die Natur werfen, da sich sonst Tiere darin verfangen können.

Bei solchen Sperren grundsätzlich immer Anzeige bei der Polizei/Staatsanwaltschaft machen. Mindestens die DIMB IG über E-Mail ggf. mit Fotos informieren. Ich werde dann Kontakt mit Ämtern und Behörden sowie in Abstimmung ggf. mit den Medien aufnehmen.

Ausführliche Infos zu diesem Thema werden auf DIMB IG Internetseiten auf der DIMB Website veröffentlicht.



Präsi schrieb:


> ...
> Und ich denke, dass unser lieber Juchhu sich wie alle anderen IG-Aktivposten an die Spielregeln halten wird.


 
Ja, das ist so. Schließlich gibt es eine Satzung, in der die Ziele der DIMB beschrieben sind. Es gibt die trails rules und die regelmäßige Kommunikation über Forum (auch intern), DIMB Website (auch intern), E-Mail und Telefon sowie persönliche Treffen.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (19. März 2007)

Tach zusammen,

hier nun die offizielle Einladung der DIMB-Sektion des Kölner Tisches, am 13.04.2007, um 20:00 Uhr.

Eingeladen sind alle DIMB-Mitglieder, DIMB-Sympathisanten und Interessente der DIMB-Ausbildungsprogramme (Erste-Hilfe-Kurs (EHK), TrailScout(TS) und MTB-Guide) sowie aktive Guides, die ihre Touren und Aktionen über das LMB anbieten.

Welche Auswirkungen haben die Beschlüsse der DIMB-Jahresversammlung am 10.03.2007 in Bärnfels? Kurzer Überblick.
Neue Kommunikationsplattform (intern/extern) der DIMB mit besserer und größerer PR-Wirkung am Beispiel der "Fair on Trails"-Kampagne
Neues modulares Ausbildungskonzept (EHK, TS und MTB-Guide).
Das neue IG-Guide-Konzept: teilsubventionierte Ausbildung durch die DIMB, Absicherung durch die DIMB, Integration in die IGs
Bessere Zusammenarbeit mit Forstbehörden, Touristikverbände und Wandervereine dargestellt am Beispiel der DIMB IG Sauerland
Angebote der DIMB IG Köln/Bergisches Land
Danach offene Frage- und Diskussionsrunde
Dauer Punkt 1-6 max. eine Stunde. Punkt 7 hängt von uns ab.

Bitte meldet Euch hier an, damit wir ausreichend Plätze reservieren.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (9. April 2007)

Tach zusammen,

ich habe die Punkte nochmal überarbeitet und gestrafft.

Wie arbeitet die DIMB ab 2007? Besseres Marketing&PR, also auch die klassische Lobby- und Verbandsarbeit am Beispiel der "Fair on Trails"-Kampagne und DIMB IG Sauerland
Neues modulares Ausbildungskonzept (EHK, TS und MTB-Guide) und das neue IG-Guide-Konzept: (teil)subventionierte Ausbildung durch die DIMB, Absicherung durch die DIMB, Integration in die IGs
Angebote der DIMB IG Bergisches Land
Fahrtechnikkurse BASIC I+II+II, Fahrtechniktouren
Technik-Workshop "Fahrwerkssetup" im Gelände
Tages- und Wochenendetouren, siehe auch Info Kölner Tisch
IBC DIMB Racing Team (IDRT): Welche Vorteile bietet das IDRT vom Gelegenheitsrennfahrer bis hin zum ambitionierten Rennfahrer? Siehe auch Info Kölner Tisch

Danach offene Frage- und Diskussionsrunde
Dauer Punkt 1-3 ca. 30-45 min. Punkt 4 hängt von uns ab.

Eingeladen sind alle DIMB-Mitglieder, DIMB-Sympathisanten und Interessente der DIMB-Ausbildungsprogramme (Erste-Hilfe-Kurs (EHK), TrailScout(TS) und MTB-Guide) sowie aktive Guides, die ihre Touren und Aktionen über das LMB anbieten und natürlich alle anderen.

Bitte meldet Euch Kölner Tisches, am 13.04.2007, um 20:00 Uhr. an, damit wir ausreichend Plätze reservieren.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (11. April 2007)

Wichtige Informationen für alle Guides/Trainer/Fahrtechnikinstruktoren/Organisatoren: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=272362

Dies wird ein Thema des Kölner Tisches sein.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (17. April 2007)

Tach zusammen,

aus aktuellem Anlass:





[Quelle: KSTA - Nr. 69 - 17.04.2007 - Bergisches Land Seite 29]

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (17. April 2007)

Höhö, war ja wieder klar was da kommt.  
Zitat: "Sie warnen aber vor einer generellen, weil unkontrollierbaren Öffnung der Talsperre. Wenn dort erst die Radfahrer anrollten und Leute ihre Hunde laufen ließen, sei alles zu spät."

Meine Meinung: Lieber gesperrt lassen. Wenn erstmal der ein oder andere gesperrte Weg (mit Erlaubnis) entdeckt wurde, kommen die Leute auch an anderen Tagen wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (17. April 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Höhö, war ja wieder klar was da kommt.
> Zitat: "Sie warnen aber vor einer generellen, weil unkontrollierbaren Öffnung der Talsperre. Wenn dort erst die Radfahrer anrollten und Leute ihre Hunde laufen ließen, sei alles zu spät."
> 
> Meine Meinung:* Lieber gesperrt lassen*. Wenn erstmal der ein oder andere gesperrte Weg (mit Erlaubnis) entdeckt wurde, kommen die Leute auch an anderen Tagen wieder.


 
Korrekt. Entweder für alle gesperrt oder für alle die markierten Wege frei.
Aber für Wanderer ja und Mountainbiker nein gibt Ärger.


----------



## Zachi (17. April 2007)

Ich wär für Mountainbiker "ja" und Wanderer mit Hund 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und Reiter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"nein"


----------



## juchhu (17. April 2007)

Zachi schrieb:


> Ich wär für Mountainbiker "ja" und Wanderer mit Hund
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Abgelehnt.  

Entweder alle oder keiner.


----------



## Zachi (17. April 2007)

Dann alle "nein"!  Ist immerhin Trinkwasser im Stausee.


----------



## juchhu (17. April 2007)

Zachi schrieb:


> Dann alle "nein"!  Ist immerhin Trinkwasser im Stausee.


Korrekt!  

Dann sind wir schon zu Dritt.

BTW: Habe gerade die Telefonnumer und E-Mail-Addies vom Landrat des Rheinisch Bergischen Kreises, Leiter des Forstamtes Bergisch Gladbach und zuständigen Referenten des Rheinischen Amtes für Denkmalpflege rausgesucht.
Gleich gehts ans lustige Telefonieren und Schreiben.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (17. April 2007)

Zusammengefasst steht in dem Artikel, dass es im Herbst eine Wochenend-Veranstaltung geben *SOLL *(*nicht: WIRD*), wonach *GEFÜHRTE *Wandertouren in die bisher *UND AUCH ZUKÜNFTIG *gesperrten Gebiete stattfinden *SOLLEN*.
Ich halte es daher auch für *UNBEDINGT *erforderlich, dass sich die DIMB um diese ungelegten Eier kümmert und darauf aufmerksam macht, dass sie solche Veranstaltungen, wo wahrscheinlich nur kleine Gruppen unter Führung einer kompetenten Person teilnehmen, nicht nett findet und gleiches Recht für alle fordert. Schließlich sind wir ja so gut gelitten, dass man an den entscheidenden Stellen nur auf Tipps von Seiten der Vertreter unseres Sports wartet.
Aber vielleicht wäre es ja mal eine Anregung, wenn du dich zu dieser Veranstaltung anmeldest und vor Ort sachlich, leise und zurückhaltend deine Flyer verteilst und im direkten Gespräch mit den "Wanderern" und Offiziellen zur Aufklärung beiträgst? Du darfst danach auch einen Thread darüber eröffnen.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (17. April 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst steht in dem Artikel, dass es im Herbst eine Wochenend-Veranstaltung geben *SOLL *(*nicht: WIRD*), wonach *GEFÜHRTE *Wandertouren in die bisher *UND AUCH ZUKÜNFTIG *gesperrten Gebiete stattfinden *SOLLEN*.
> Ich halte es daher auch für *UNBEDINGT *erforderlich, dass sich die DIMB um diese ungelegten Eier kümmert und darauf aufmerksam macht, dass sie solche Veranstaltungen, wo wahrscheinlich nur kleine Gruppen unter Führung einer kompetenten Person teilnehmen, nicht nett findet und gleiches Recht für alle fordert. Schließlich sind wir ja so gut gelitten, dass man an den entscheidenden Stellen nur auf Tipps von Seiten der Vertreter unseres Sports wartet.
> Aber vielleicht wäre es ja mal eine Anregung, wenn du dich zu dieser Veranstaltung anmeldest und vor Ort sachlich, leise und zurückhaltend deine Flyer verteilst und im direkten Gespräch mit den "Wanderern" und Offiziellen zur Aufklärung beiträgst? Du darfst danach auch einen Thread darüber eröffnen.
> 
> ...


 
Ach Stefan, Du muss einfach mal lernen, etwas locker zu bleiben und nicht herumzuinterpretieren, wenn ich etwas poste. 

Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, dass ich lauthals gleiches Recht für alle fordere. 

Ich habe gerade ein sehr nettes und langes Gespräch mit der Ansprechpartnerin für Bodenbaudenkmäler des Landschaftsverbands Rheinland gehabt. Meine AP hat sofort anregt, dass wir bei zukünftigen Planungen und Begehungen sofort von Anfang involviert werden.
So läuft eine sinnvolle und richtige PR. 

Ich habe im Augenblick zwei Baustellen: Eifgenburg, im Besonderen und
Entwicklung Dhünntalsperre im Allgemeinen.
Im ersten Schritt geht es nur um Vorstellung und Benennung eines APs auf Seiten der DIMB. Außerdem wird von mir an dem Flyer "Fair on Trails" aufgezeigt, dass unsere Kernaussagen

Natur genießen und erhalten - gemeinsam !
Respekt erweisen - Respekt erwarten !
bereits Früchte auch außerhalb der Mountainbikergruppe zeigen.

So hat der Sauerländische Gebirgsverein auf seiner Website die DIMB Trail rules übernommen und eine intensive Zusammenarbeit mit der DIMB IG Sauerland begonnen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (17. April 2007)

Mein lieber Martin, ich bin überzeugt, dass du weißt, wie sinnvolle und richtige PR läuft!  
Aber du musst einfach mal meine Posts aufmerksam und besser langsam lesen, um sie zu auch verstehen: ich habe in meinem Beitrag nicht "heruminterpretiert", sondern wollte dich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es PR-mäßig vielleicht sinnvoll und ganz im Sinne unseres Sports ist, auf das theoretische Vorhaben "Wochenend-Veranstaltung Dhünntalsperre" mit sofortigen Anrufen/Emails beim/an den "Landrat des Rheinisch Bergischen Kreises, den Leiter des Forstamtes Bergisch Gladbach und zuständigen Referenten des Rheinischen Amtes für Denkmalpflege" zu reagieren.

Weil ich halt überzeugt bin, dass du weißt, wie sinnvolle und richtige PR läuft.

Du machst das schon! In diesem Sinne

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (17. April 2007)

Genau, ich mach das schon. 

Gerade ein langes Gespräch mit dem zuständigen AP der Stadt Burscheid gehabt, die für den Schutz des Bodenbaudenkmals Eifgenburg verantwortlich sind.

Er ist sehr interessiert und wünscht sich konkrete Vorschläge, wie ein Problembewußtsein geschaffen werden und zukünftig die Beeinträchigung der Ringwallanlage vermieden werden kann.

Dhünntalsperrenthema ist nur geeignet, die DIMB gegenüber dem Landrat, Wupperverband und Forstamt vorzustellen. Es geht in dem ersten Schritt nicht drum, irgendwelche Rechte einzufordern.

Denn sehr wahrscheinlich sind die Leiter des Wupperverbandes, des Forstamtes und die zuständigen Naturschutzbehörde gar nicht so begeistern über die Lockerung des Betretungsverbotes innerhalb der Schutzzonen II. und III.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (13. Mai 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Grund lieber Martin, warum ich es nur vom Sofa aus beobachte. Ich habe durchaus Hochachtung vor ehrenamtlicher Tätigkeit,
> mein Job nimmt aber mehr als genug Zeit in Anspruch. Und Verbandsarbeit ist nicht meine Welt.
> 
> Trotzdem wünsche ich Dir (Auch wenn es nicht immer so klingt ) bzw. der DIMB viel Erfolg beim Erreichen Eurer/Unserer Ziele.
> ...


 
Schade. Aber vielleicht änderst Du ja noch Deine Meinung (K.A. läßt grüßen).

Meine Großmutter väterlicherseits sagte immer:
"Man kann alles, was man will, nur das nicht, was man nicht will."
Daraus habe ich im Laufe meines Lebens geschlussfolgert, dass man für alles Zeit hat, was einen interessiert. 

Natürlich es in der jetzigen Phase der Neuorientierung der DIMB für die wenigen (echten) Aktiven auf Bundes- und IG-Ebene eine gewisse zeitliche Mehrbelastung. Wenn wir weitere HelferInnen gewinnen, sind die Aufgaben für alle von deutlich kleinerm zeitlichen Aufwand.

Natürlich freut uns ein Interesse und eine positive Grundhaltung zur DIMB schon sehr. Noch mehr freuen wir uns über neue Mitgliedschaften und ggf. aktive Mithilfe. Wenn die DIMB erstmal in Mitgliederzahlen in Regionen hat wie der DAV, sind Verhandlungen mit Gesprächspartner einfacher. Wenn z.B. NRW über eine (satte) fünfstellige Mitgliederzahl verfügen wird, finden unsere Positionen und Interessen, z.B. bei der aktuellen Siebengebirgsplanung, eine andere, bessere Beachtung.

Im Gespräch mit Ämter und Behörden ist die eigene Gruppenstärke von entscheidender Bedeutung. Zwar geht in unserem Land alle Macht vom Volke aus, aber de facto hat nicht das Volk den Einfluß sondern die Parteien und Verbände. D.h. es nützt uns nicht, zu wissen, dass rund 13 Mio. Mountainbikes in Deutschland in Benutzung sind und davon rund 2 Mio. Biker regelmäßig ambitioniert fahren (Quelle: ADFC 2001). Wir müssen davon auch eine sechsstellige Anzahl innerhalb der DIMB als Mitglieder haben.

Aktive Mithilfe wird immer als ein so großer, schwerer Begriff wahrgenommen. 
Dabei sind es meistens die Kleinigkeiten, die entlasten.
Z.B. 

Internetrecherche zu einem Thema,
Kontaktlisten erstellen,
Pressetexte erstellen
Homepage pflegen (Wir brauchen unbedingt Programmierer und Texter für unsere neuzugestaltende DIMB-Website) oder
auf IG-Ebene das Anbieten von geführten Touren mit dem neuen DIMB IG Scout-Status
oder andere Aktionen zum Nutzen der Biker.
Keine Sorge, das Klinkenputzchen (kontakten, telefonieren, verhandeln, verkaufen) bei Ämtern, Behörden, Mäzen und Sponsoren mache ich schon selber oder andere aus der Vorstandsebene.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (14. Mai 2007)

Bald werden die Dich auch bei der DIMB rausschmeißen  

Gesprächsbeispiel:

A: Hallo, kennst Du die DIMB
B:  Klar, zumindest den DIMB-Spammer juchhu ...  
A: Interesse an einer Mitgliedschaft ....?
B:


----------



## icke1 (14. Mai 2007)

*Prust*


----------



## Manni (14. Mai 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> *Prust*



Neuer Zweitaccount Volker?


----------



## icke1 (14. Mai 2007)

Wenn du den Account als neu ansiehst ,   

Aber ansonsten schlaues Kerlchen , wa


----------



## Delgado (18. Mai 2007)

Wieso ist den hier noch nicht gemeldet, zensiert und geschlossen worden?


----------



## icke1 (18. Mai 2007)

Kommt bestimmt noch . Man sollte doch eigentlich in der Überschrift den Zusatz reinnehmen dieser Fred wird Zensiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (12. Juni 2007)

Tach zusammen,

durch Infos von Guido @Montana 'aufgeschreckt' habe ich recherchiert und eben mit der Unteren Landschaftsbehörde im Rheinisch Bergischen Kreis telefoniert.
Herr Thiele erklärte mir, dass es keine Änderung des Wegekonzeptes in der Grube Cox gibt.
Der markierte Weg von der Gardaseeabfahrt gegen den Uhrzeigersinn durch bzw. um die Grube Cox ist explizit fürs Radfahren freigegeben.
Eine Einschränkung fürs Mountainbikefahren liegt nicht vor.
Allerdings bat er höflich, dass wir beim Up- und Downhill an der Gardaseeabfahrt die nötige Rücksicht gegenüber anderen Nutzer üben würde. Na, für die "Fair on Trails"-Biker, wie uns, stellt das ja kein Problem dar. 

*FAZIT: Status quo wie gehabt. Markierter Weg durch die Grube Cox inkl. Gardaseeabfahrt darf weiterhin mit Mountainbikes befahren werden.*

VG Martin

PS: Die DIMB IG Bergisches Land wird zukünftig in die Planungsgespräche des Kreises miteingebunden.
Es gibt derzeit 5 Spots, an denen der Kreis gerne mit der DIMB zusammenarbeiten möchte.
Auch werden wir zukünftig Kartenausschnitte zur Veröffentlichung bekommen,
um auf sensible, schutzenswerte Gebiete hinweisen zu können.
So können wir frühzeitig informieren und steuern sowie möglich Eskalationen vielleicht sogar verhindern.


----------



## juchhu (14. Juni 2007)

Tach zusammen,

im Rahmen der von KSTA initiierten Ortsbegehung (ab 15:00 Uhr) der Staudammanlage des Kadettenweihers mit Vertretern des Kreises, des Wasserverbandes, der Forstbehörde, den (politischen) Parteien (inkl. der DIMB  ) und vielen engagierten BürgerInnen wurde leidenschaft über die in Aussicht gestellt Trockenlegung des Kadettenweihers diskutiert.

Anschließend hatte ich Gelegenheit, länger mit dem Leiter des Forstamtes Bergisch Gladbach (umfasst grob das gesamte Bergische Land), Herrn Lückerath, und seinen Revierförster, Herrn Oberreuter (Hardt, Odenthal, Altenberg, Ringwallanlage Eifgenburg ,  ) zu sprechen.

Bin dann von einem Vertreter eines Naturschutzvereines angemacht worden, dass "wir Mountainbiker ja alle quer durch den Wald fahren würden, wo wir doch nur auf befestigten Wegen mit einer Mindestbreite von 2 m fahren dürfen!"

Na, da war ich ja ruckzuck in meinem Element.  
Der ist dann direkt freundlich und bestimmt eingetütet worden. 
Netterweise bekam ich von den Forstleuten direkt Unterstützung. 

Allerdings beklagten sich die über die Aktionen an der Eifgenburg und wiesen daraufhin, dass sie bereits Fahrspuren an der Erdenburg  wahrgenommen hätten.

Alles in allem waren es aber sehr konstruktive Gespräche.

Wir wollen jetzt regelmäßig in Kontakt treten.

VG Martin


----------



## Airhaenz (14. Juni 2007)

Was ist die Erdenburg, Martin??


----------



## Manni (14. Juni 2007)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Was ist die Erdenburg, Martin??



Ein Ringwall bei ihm vor der Haustür, die Dinger ziehen Biker magisch an


----------



## juchhu (14. Juni 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Ein Ringwall bei ihm vor der Haustür, die Dinger ziehen Biker magisch an


 
Yep, einer der größten Ringwallanlagen im Bergischen Land.
Und direkt vor meiner Haustür (2 min.). 
Allerdings seit Kyrill und den damit verbundenen Holzfäll- und Rückearbeiten kaum zu befahren.


----------



## supasini (15. Juni 2007)

was heißt befahren? ist ein Ringwall kein archäologisches Denkmal? ich käme ehrlich gesagt nie auf die Idee, den Ringwall im Hardtwald zu "befahren"!

*Ringwall*

Ein Ringwall ist eine runde prähistorische oder frühgeschichtliche Wallanlage. Solche Anlagen gibt es seit dem Neolithikum (Jungsteinzeit) und bis herauf in das Mittelalter. Ringwälle wurden zur Verteidigung, aus religiösen Gründen und vielleicht auch als Versammlungsorte erbaut. Meist besitzen sie Wall und Graben; der Wall kann durch eine Palisade ergänzt werden.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ringwall

diesen gibt es übrigens auf der Best of Trails-Tour am Sonntag zu bestaunen - aber nicht zu befahren 

lg, martin


----------



## juchhu (15. Juni 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> was heißt befahren? ist ein Ringwall kein archäologisches Denkmal? ich käme ehrlich gesagt nie auf die Idee, den Ringwall im Hardtwald zu "befahren"!
> 
> *Ringwall*
> 
> ...


 
Tief Luft holen, ausatmen und "Ooooohhhhhhmmmm" sagen. 

Um die Erdenburg herum gibt es auf der unteren Ebene einen offiziellen Rundwanderweg. 
Auf dem Ringwall selber gibt es einen offiziellen markierten schmalen Rundweg, der auch in den Karten eingezeichnet ist.
Das Betreten und Befahren des Ringwalls (aber eben nicht das Buddeln und Shapen von Lines  ) stellt nach Forstgesetz erst mal keine illegale Handlung dar.

Was die Forstleute kritisierten, waren die Versuche jetzt nach Kyrill, quer über den Ringwall zu fahren. 
Allerdings gab es schon jahrelang vor Kyrill über den Ringwall einen von Fußgänger und Mountainbiker genutzten Trail.

Durch Kyrill sind auf der westlichen Höhenseite auf dem Ringwall ca. 1 ha Fichten zerstört worden. 
Bei den Holzfäll- und Rückearbeiten wurde sowohl der markierte Rundweg als auch der Trail über die Erdenburg beschädigt.

Da der Mensch aber ein Gewohnheitstier ist, hat sich bereits auf der Erdenburg ein neuer Trail gebildet, 
der nach meinen Vorortwissen in erster Linie durch Fußgänger entstanden ist.

Im Gegensatz zur Eifgenburg findet man auf der Erdenburg aber keinerlei Baumaßnahmen durch Mountainbiker (Freerider).

Die untere Denkmalschutzbehörde hat angekündigt, zukünftig stärker auf den Schutz solcher Bodenbaudenkmäler zu achten.

Und das ist auch gut so.

VG Martin


----------



## Airhaenz (15. Juni 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Ein Ringwall bei ihm vor der Haustür, die Dinger ziehen Biker magisch an




Zum Glück kenn ich den nicht.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. Juni 2007)

Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, wie man auf die Idee kommen kann, *auf *der Erdenburg mit dem Bike zu fahren. Aus meiner Sicht in vielerlei Hinsicht völlig uninteressant. Dass da jemand versucht haben soll, mit dem Bike "*über *den Ringwall" zu fahren, kann ich mir ebenfalls nicht vorstellen. Ohne das ausschließen zu wollen, wobei es wahrscheinlich bei dem Versuch geblieben sein wird. Und wenn ja, von wo aus??? Es geht eigentlich halbwegs sinnvoll nur aus östlicher Richtung, da wo sich die Auffahrt vom Milchborntalweiher (umgangssprachlich auch: "Kadettenweiher") und der Weg, der Richtung Sportplatz Moitzfeld führt, treffen. Von Norden, Süden oder Westen kommt sicher keiner auf die Idee. Zu steil, zugewachsen, der Spaß hört nach 5m sicher auf.
Welcher Weg soll der "*über *den Ringwall schon seit Jahren von Fußgängern und Mountainbikern genutzte Trail" sein?
Aus meiner Sicht ist ausschließlich die Umrundung des Ringwalls/der Erdenburg deutlich unterhalb derselben - bzw. am östlichen Rand daran vorbei - sinnvoll und machbar. Westlich über den offiziellen Wanderweg A1, östlich über die Auffahrt vom Milchborntalweiher. Die östliche Passage ist jedoch kein *offizieller *Rundwanderweg.
Und nur mal zur Orientierung: wo soll der Weg "*Auf dem Ringwall selber *gibt es einen *offiziellen markierten *schmalen Rundweg, der auch in den Karten eingezeichnet ist." sein? Auf allen Karten, die ich habe, gibt es nur eine offizielle Markierung eines Weges und das ist der A1 (s. weiter oben).

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (15. Juni 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, wie man auf die Idee kommen kann, *auf *der Erdenburg mit dem Bike zu fahren. Aus meiner Sicht in vielerlei Hinsicht völlig uninteressant. Dass da jemand versucht haben soll, mit dem Bike "*über *den Ringwall" zu fahren, kann ich mir ebenfalls nicht vorstellen. Ohne das ausschließen zu wollen, wobei es wahrscheinlich bei dem Versuch geblieben sein wird. Und wenn ja, von wo aus??? Es geht eigentlich halbwegs sinnvoll nur aus östlicher Richtung, da wo sich die Auffahrt vom Milchborntalweiher (umgangssprachlich auch: "Kadettenweiher") und der Weg, der Richtung Sportplatz Moitzfeld führt, treffen. Von Norden, Süden oder Westen kommt sicher keiner auf die Idee. Zu steil, zugewachsen, der Spaß hört nach 5m sicher auf.
> Welcher Weg soll der "*über *den Ringwall schon seit Jahren von Fußgängern und Mountainbikern genutzte Trail" sein?
> Aus meiner Sicht ist ausschließlich die Umrundung des Ringwalls/der Erdenburg deutlich unterhalb derselben - bzw. am östlichen Rand daran vorbei - sinnvoll und machbar. Westlich über den offiziellen Wanderweg A1, östlich über die Auffahrt vom Milchborntalweiher. Die östliche Passage ist jedoch kein *offizieller *Rundwanderweg.
> Und nur mal zur Orientierung: wo soll der Weg "*Auf dem Ringwall selber *gibt es einen *offiziellen markierten *schmalen Rundweg, der auch in den Karten eingezeichnet ist." sein? Auf allen Karten, die ich habe, gibt es nur eine offizielle Markierung eines Weges und das ist der A1 (s. weiter oben).
> ...


 
Siehe Anhang.

Karte studieren. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (15. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Siehe Anhang.
> 
> Karte studieren.
> 
> VG Martin



Ist der Wurzeltrail zur Brücke runter wieder fahrbar ?

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## juchhu (15. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ist der Wurzeltrail zur Brücke runter wieder fahrbar ?
> 
> Gruß _Guido_


 
DR. DIMB TRAIL sagt: Ja, aber Vorischt bei den Nebenwirkungen. 

Flowiges Gefühl im Magen und rauschartiger Zustand.


----------



## Montana (15. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> DR. DIMB TRAIL sagt: Ja, aber Vorischt bei den Nebenwirkungen.
> 
> Flowiges Gefühl im Magen und rauschartiger Zustand.



Schade, dass ich nächsten Donnerstag in Düsseldorf  bin. Aber wir müssen wirklich bald mal wieder eine Hardt STR machen. Eventuell nur mit den buddies. 

VG _Guido_


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Siehe Anhang.
> 
> Karte studieren.
> 
> VG Martin



Wobei die Aktualität von MagicMaps nun nicht die Beste ist. Kann durchaus sein, daß zB. ein 2-fach gestrichelter Weg (wie an der Erdenburg eingezeichnet) inzwischen zugewachsen ist, dagegen ein einfach gestrichelter, scheinbarer Singeletrail quasi mit dem Auto befahren werden kann. Ähnliches durfte ich bei uns in den Wupperbergen leider auch schon feststellen. 
Ich kenne die Gegebenheiten da oben nicht, war glaube nur 1x vor 3 Jahren dort. Wenn nun aber das Forstamt meint, ein fast zugewachsener Weg sei zu sperren, dann braucht man denen natürlich nicht mit nem Ausdruck aus MM zu kommen und sagen "Ätsch, hier ist aber ein breiter Weg eingezeichnet". Dafür sind die Karten eben zu alt, da hilft nur regelmäßige "Inaugescheinnahme" durch fachgerechte Ortsbefahrung, um "Trailleichen" und Sackgassen zu entdecken.


----------



## juchhu (15. Juni 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wobei die Aktualität von MagicMaps nun nicht die Beste ist. Kann durchaus sein, daß zB. ein 2-fach gestrichelter Weg (wie an der Erdenburg eingezeichnet) inzwischen zugewachsen ist, dagegen ein einfach gestrichelter, scheinbarer Singeletrail quasi mit dem Auto befahren werden kann. Ähnliches durfte ich bei uns in den Wupperbergen leider auch schon feststellen.
> Ich kenne die Gegebenheiten da oben nicht, war glaube nur 1x vor 3 Jahren dort. Wenn nun aber das Forstamt meint, ein fast zugewachsener Weg sei zu sperren, dann braucht man denen natürlich nicht mit nem Ausdruck aus MM zu kommen und sagen "Ätsch, hier ist aber ein breiter Weg eingezeichnet". Dafür sind die Karten eben zu alt, da hilft nur regelmäßige "Inaugescheinnahme" durch fachgerechte Ortsbefahrung, um "Trailleichen" und Sackgassen zu entdecken.


 
Ist doch letztlich egal. Fakt ist, dass die Wege auf der Wanderkarte bzw. TOPP 1:25:000 eingezeichnet sind und auch so vor Ort vorgefunden werden sowie begehbar und befahren waren bzw. sind.

Ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass die Forstleute gegen die eigenmächtige Schaffung von neuen Trails/Wegen sind. Aber wenn die Wege offizell angelegt und markiert worden sind und in ihren Eigenschaft unverändert bleiben ( also kein Buddeln oder Shapen), dann spricht auf erst mal nichts gegen ihre bestimmungsgemäße Nutzung.
Denn schließlich handelt es sich um feste Wege.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Siehe Anhang.
> 
> Karte studieren.
> 
> VG Martin


Ne, reicht nicht! Besser vor Ort informieren. Die Karte alleine nutzt da nämlich wenig, da die Wege de facto nicht (mehr) existieren. Mit dir bleibt halt alles im theoretischen Ansatz stecken ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ist doch letztlich egal. Fakt ist, dass die Wege auf der Wanderkarte bzw. TOPP 1:25:000 eingezeichnet sind und auch so vor Ort vorgefunden werden sowie begehbar und befahren waren bzw. sind.
> ...


Eben nicht. Diese Wege befährt kein Mensch, weil es sie nicht mehr gibt.


juchhu schrieb:


> ... Ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass die Forstleute gegen die eigenmächtige Schaffung von neuen Trails/Wegen sind. ...


Du hast immer noch nicht erläutert, welche "neuen" Weg du meinst. Oder meinst du jetzt theoretisch?


juchhu schrieb:


> ... Aber wenn die Wege offizell angelegt und markiert worden sind und in ihren Eigenschaft unverändert bleiben ( also kein Buddeln oder Shapen), dann spricht auf erst mal nichts gegen ihre bestimmungsgemäße Nutzung.
> ...


Unter einem *markierten *Weg verstehe ich nicht zwingend einen Weg, der mal aktuell war und daher von MM in irgendeine Karte eingezeichnet wurde, sondern der eine Markierung wie z.B. A1, x9 o.ä. an Bäumen oder Pfählen o.ä. hat.
Und "Buddeln und Shapen" tut an der Erdenburg eh kein Mensch. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Juni 2007)

Was ist eigentlich mit Trails und Wegen, die man nachts im Traume fährt?


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juni 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit Trails und Wegen, die man nachts im Traume fährt?



Wenn du dabei nicht vom Förster träumst, ist alles ok!


@ Stefan_SIT
das meinte ich ja, daß alleine die Karte nicht unbedingt ausreicht, um einen breiten Weg antreffen zu können. Dafür ist MM zu alt, gerade außerhalb bebauter Flächen.
Vielleicht gibts ja schon neue "erlaubte" Wege, die garnicht eingezeichnet sind, dafür sind andere aufgelassen und unter Gestrüpp verschwunden.


----------



## juchhu (15. Juni 2007)

Tach zusammen,

jetzt labern wir hier nicht rum. Ich kenne da alle Wege, Trails und Wildwechsel. Und die Wege existieren dort, wenn gleich die Streckenführung nicht identisch mit der Karte ist und die Wegesbreiten sich anders darstellen.

Wer will, kann sich gerne zu eine STS (S2-S3) einfinden.

*So, Thema CLOSED. *


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. Juni 2007)

Kannst die Chips wieder rausholen ...  


juchhu schrieb:


> ... Ich kenne da alle Wege, Trails und Wildwechsel.
> ...[/B]


Das habe ich Dir bisher auch immer unterstellt ...


juchhu schrieb:


> ...
> Wer will, kann sich gerne zu eine STS (S2-S3) einfinden.
> *So, Thema CLOSED. *


Du hast ja nie Zeit. Entweder arbeitest Du von 6 bis 0 Uhr oder plötzliche Arbeitsanfälle ereilen Dich.
Wobei mich jetzt schon mal interessieren würde, wo *auf der Erdenburg *Singletrails > S0 sind ...  
Auch wenn Du das Thema geschlossen hast, warte ich da ja noch auf Antwort.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2007)

Da hilft wohl nur eine Ortsbegehung/fahrung *aller* hier am Thread beteiligten...Termin als Nightride zwischen 0 und 6Uhr morgens...


----------



## Airhaenz (16. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Siehe Anhang.
> 
> Karte studieren.
> 
> VG Martin



ohh, die Ecke kenn ich doch. Ist allerdings 4 Jahre her das ich das letzte Mal da war. Wälle hab ich nicht gesehen, aber der lustige Wurzeltrail hat Spässcken gemacht


----------



## Schildbürger (16. Juni 2007)

Wer wohl diese Tour geführt hat?  
Aber verräterische GPS-Aufzeichnungen gibt es schon lange nicht mehr, (öffentlich).


----------



## juchhu (16. Juni 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Wer wohl diese Tour geführt hat?
> Aber verräterische GPS-Aufzeichnungen gibt es schon lange nicht mehr, (öffentlich).


 
Das ist die alte S1-Variante. Die gibts aber nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (18. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich kenne da alle Wege, Trails und *Wildwechsel*.



Wildwechsel selbst angelegt!?


----------



## Enrgy (18. Juni 2007)

Ui, die Anti-DIMB-IG Bergisch Land wieder in vollem Einsatz...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (18. Juni 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ui, die Anti-DIMB-IG Bergisch Land wieder in vollem Einsatz...


Was sollte denn eine "Anti-DIMB-IG..." für einen Sinn machen...? 

Ist nicht die "Existenz" einer "DIMB-IG...." (in der anscheinend nicht einen Meter gebikt wird) dafür ausreichend...?


----------



## Manni (18. Juni 2007)

Wie wäre es Volker mit k, wenn du wie delgado auch, einfach  am Donnerstag mitfährst. Ich würde gerne mal herausfinden, ob du auch im wahren Leben so auftrittst, oder wie Freund delgado doch nur im Forum die Sau rausläßt. 
Aber wenn ichs mir recht überlege möchte ich doch nicht riskieren, dass du mir meinen Glauben an das Gute in unser Gesellschaft erschütterst, oder noch schlimmer mir den Feierabend verdirbst......

Manni


----------



## icke1 (18. Juni 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Wie wäre es Volker mit k, wenn du wie delgado auch, einfach  am Donnerstag mitfährst. Ich würde gerne mal herausfinden, ob du auch im wahren Leben so auftrittst, oder wie Freund delgado doch nur im Forum die Sau rausläßt.
> Aber wenn ichs mir recht überlege möchte ich doch nicht riskieren, dass du mir meinen Glauben an das Gute in unser Gesellschaft erschütterst, oder noch schlimmer mir den Feierabend verdirbst......
> 
> Manni




Na wenn ichs mir so recht überlege warum nicht  . Passt ja auch vn meinem Terminkalender her , allerdings werde ich nicht kommen wenns Regnet weil das mß ich mir nicht antun .


----------



## Delgado (19. Juni 2007)

Och Leute, 

das ist doch kein Tourenplan-Fred hier  

Haut Euren Spam doch in die entsprechenden Themen  


Dieser Fred hier muss schön sauber bleiben für die interessanten und nützlichen, löblichen und redlichen DIMB-Informationen und Aktionen ....!!!

Gruß

Ehrenvorsitzender


----------



## Delgado (13. Juli 2007)

Neues von der DIMB:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=288853

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=288436


----------



## indian (17. Juli 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Neues von der DIMB:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=288853
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=288436



Hi,

nicht schlecht!

War gerade im Norden Europas unterwegs... Wenn man unsicher ist, ob man sich wieder in Deutschland befindet, dann muss man sich nur genau sowas  durchlesen.

Einer hat geschrieben, man sollte mal wieder `ne Runde durchatmen und sich draußen betätigen.

Schätze, das trifft´s am besten.

Macht´s mal gut und Grüße an alle
Auf bald
Ralf


----------

